# How do you think



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

How vivid are your imagination?
what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus 
When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all 
If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind 





I guess I'll start- my thoughts are mainly verbal with specks of visualization - however when indulging in my imagination I can close my eyes and visualize /feel and somewhat smell where I'm at - I can even recall tastes but only up to 33 percent of reality . 
My mind talks nonstop- and I have 3 or 4( maybe more) thoughts running all at once
For example- one part of my mind will be making a movie , another recalling a conversation with somebody but it's faded out , and then the main part would narrate or introspect itself. 
My thoughts are always in English - when conversing in Vietnamese with my mom and relatives ( I can speak, read and write fluently in Vietnamese ) 
When conversing with somebody - my main focus will be talking to them - however my mind does jump around in visual thoughts and other false fantasize memories all at once . I tend to recall and remember what the other person is saying - however I find myself quite talkative- yet when the conversation is over I could only remember what the other party said . 
When writing- my mind goes blank and I just write , sometimes it feels as if my writing junp out before my thoughts - same with reading and watching a movie I enjoy, it's as if my mind took a break for a while- however if I'm not fully captivated then random thoughts would occur.
My mind doesn't stop and I can easily introspect myself and make pro cons list in my mind- yet have soft melody of music ( only 25 % effective I can't actually hear the music out loud ) in the back ground . I replay conversations nonstop , and it's easy for me to drift off into daydreaming- more so if I'm listening to music .when certain emotions hits me- flash back of visual memory would occur- for example- I kept on seeing me as a four years old asking my dad who gave him his Picasso painting and he will say " you did" and for that brief moment I'll feel like I travel back in time 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?


Very



ai.tran.75 said:


> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?


Visual and auditory



ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?


It's whatever fits the train of thought.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus


I wasn't aware multitasking was humanly possible. I thought we just rotated focus at a rapid rate.



ai.tran.75 said:


> When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all


It's usually fluid. Sometimes I have a pointer I wish to share, but it's inspired by the middle of a long story someone is telling. These points can get backed up sometimes in excited exchanges. They might get brought up the next time.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Okay, Ai. I'm like you, but I've got some specific stuff just like you. 
Looking at my thought process like it's a "scene" is a good idea. It's all "gists" mostly. In the visual department think of shadows colors and shapes moving. Although, I'm a very visual thinker. I see math as very visual. The big one for me is, I always have music running and it comes into the forefront or goes into the backdrop, in and out depending on how much I love it. Sometimes music is so clear for me, it almost seems clearer and more intense than listening in real life and sometimes I have a hard time listening to anyone in real life. The music is louder. I had to give it a break. 

Sometimes I'll see flashes of art. Like flashes one after the other, very strong images. Paintings and sculpture. For some reason the first time this happened it kind of scared me. I didn't like the images just flashing uncontrollably. Also this art is something my brain is making, its not a memory. Usually this only happens like once a year or something. I can ask my brain to do this. I am getting better at that. Actually, I just tried and right now I can't ask my brain to do this. I might work on that, but I'm concentrating on composing music now. 

If I'm learning a new language then the music and a background of that language playing (like people speaking it in lowered voices) is going on interchangeably. By this I know my subconscious is working on learning that language. 

I guess I'm fairly close to my subconscious and it's my "backdrop". Images (memory) are like shadowy yet colorful movement in the middle and my conscious thought is the foreground. I can detect those 3 things at once. If I'm talking to someone it creates a 4th level, actually. Even closer than my "conscious" it will connect what people say to my memories and the connections come quick and like small flashes or sparks almost of concept. Research does the same thing. Self-reflection does the same actually. I guess this is why ENFPs get so absorbed? 

My memories of the tangible world are all not very good. When I'm connecting thoughts, they are all in the abstract and like I said, like small flashes of concepts. But could I ever remember a raspberry taste? And that's my favorite taste, btw,... I can remember the color and the dust on it if I'm picking it outside and the sun on it, but not clearly. All more like a painting--- not even a clear painting. More like an abstract painting that symbolizes the warmth and includes the colors of the raspberry. When I was younger I used to ask my brain to take a photo of something and I'd memorize it. I hardly even do this anymore very well. Also directions to get to destinations are really hard for me to visualize. I can't seem to remember landmarks well either. So getting lost is a possibility if I don't have my cell phone. And I'm saying this about places I've driven to 2-3 times (very poor Si, I guess)

Writing... it's kind of in that 4th area. Forefront and the thought happens as I write.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

> Ai.tran.75 What about emotions and memory?


Good follow-up question. 
Emotion memory: Very strong but abstract and in a visual way, again like an abstract painting. My first strong memory is of when they brought my sister home from the hospital. I was 2 3/4 years old. I remember feeling like the room was full of light and that a small angel was in the room-- I felt she was sacred. I loved her immediately and in an all-consuming way. I could actually paint all these things--- I could make them abstract but with some forms. I haven't tried to do that. I usually paint from off of pictures.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alesha said:


> Sometimes I'll see flashes of art. Like flashes one after the other, very strong images. Paintings and sculpture. For some reason the first time this happened it kind of scared me. I didn't like the images just flashing uncontrollably. Also this art is something my brain is making, its not a memory. Usually this only happens like once a year or something. I can ask my brain to do this. I am getting better at that. Actually, I just tried and right now I can't ask my brain to do this. I might work on that, but I'm concentrating on composing music now.
> 
> If I'm learning a new language then the music and a background of that language playing (like people speaking it in lowered voices) is going on interchangeably. By this I know my subconscious is working on learning that language.
> 
> ...


Yeah with flashes of art - sometimes mine would creep me out as well- bc it's odd abstract images that I've never seen before 
- however I can paint in my mind and play with coloring just vaguely 

With tastes- I can remember quite vividly - for example since we're talking about raspberry,
I can feel the soft bubbly soft texture, it's fuzzy skin and the soft burst of sweet and sour tart ( but not overpowering)- there is a hint of floral taste and smell to it , the raspberry taste leaves a tingle sensation on the tip of my tongue- for some odd reason I kept on pairing this thought with an image of me in a white dress walking barefoot outside my old neighbor garden with a hint of soft breeze but my skin is kinda itching. 

With directions - yeah it depends on the place I'm going to. My istp husband- can drive somewhere once and remember everything- I can't do that - same with picturing my room- if somebody was take something from my room or replace something- I'll barely notice. 

How does your brain take photo work ? Are the images in color like everyday or pastel? 

Oh yeah - do certain music make you more imaginative or run different thoughts ? What kind of music do you orchestrate? 
Can you remember someone voice ? Or are they all your own voices ? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?


Feels too subjective to answer... but I like to think fairly vivid.



> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?


None. I guess I see and hear things and imagine other senses but none of it is a real simulation. At least never real enough for me to associate it with senses.



> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?


It becomes more visual and surreal when I'm exhausted, as if my mind is already creating dreamlike imagery. Generally my everyday thoughts are purely verbal unless I am daydreaming or trying to imagine art (story/drawing whatever it is, when I'm struck with inspiration it's visual).



> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus


It's linear. I can jump from point to point but it's always a progression. Sometimes I will get sidetracked and lose my trail of thought but that annoys me.



> When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all


That's all dependent on the conversation, the person and my mood. My mind isn't constantly running in conversation but if it's not I'm often not that engaged with the conversation. I suppose the more common thoughts are "Huh, that reminds me of something, I should tell them about."




> How does your brain take photo work ? Are the images in color like everyday or pastel?


Do you mean remembering things visually? It's kind of neither... like I suppose the best way to describe it would be like if I were to project an image using a projector onto whatever I'm currently looking at, the colours blend with that. When it's darkness or my eyes are closed the image is still faded, fuzzy.



> Oh yeah - do certain music make you more imaginative or run different thoughts ?


Definitely. I often rely on that. It gets me into the moods of characters I'm writing/designing or it motivates me into certain moods... like working out or hyping up for meeting up with friends or evoking whatever emotion I need.



> Can you remember someone voice ?


Yes.



> Or are they all your own voices ?


Both, it's not consistant. Sometimes my thoughts might end up all being the voice of someone else... which is weird.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Falling Foxes said:


> Both, it's not consistant. Sometimes my thoughts might end up all being the voice of someone else... which is weird.


Yeah my thoughts are mainly verbal as well , constant conversations. When drawing or reading does your mind space out for a while or is it constantly active? 

Interesting that sometimes the voice in your mind is not your own, it happens to me sometimes as well now that I think of it . Sometimes when I hear my recorded voice I'm shock by how foreign it sound compared the voice in my head 

Does music play in your mind?

Most sense and visual I can recall a good 40-60 percent of the actual image but never fully exact 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Alesha said:


> My first strong memory is of when they brought my sister home from the hospital.


My 1st memory was at 2. I was on a merry go round. I noticed everything about the moment. I remember the colors of the grass, sky, and ponies. I remember a brown haired toddler in a white frilly dress in the outside lane to my right.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> My 1st memory was at 2. I was on a merry go round. I noticed everything about the moment. I remember the colors of the grass, sky, and ponies. I remember a brown haired toddler in a white frilly dress in the outside lane to my right.


My first memory of a merry go round was when I was 2 or 3- it was foggy and cold outside, I remembered being pushed in a maroon velvet stroller, then I hear music and saw the merry go round- there were different zoo animals on the merry go round ( not all horses) and kids were in heavy jackets and snow cap. I even remember the blonde kid that kept on waving at me .


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I even remember the blonde kid that kept on waving at me .


I'm having a religious experience.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Oh yeah - do certain music make you more imaginative or run different thoughts ? What kind of music do you orchestrate?


I'm highly affected by music, so I've become selective. I like modern and vintage lounge. It helps me be productive. The music I write helps me zone out.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Can you remember someone voice ? Or are they all your own voices ?


I remember voices and can imitate them. In the past, I would hear my father's voice being hateful to me.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Does music play in your mind?


I hear it as if it's being played.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> I remember voices and can imitate them. In the past, I would hear my father's voice being hateful to me.


Same here - I too can hear voice and imitate them. Most of the thoughts in my head are conversational 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Yeah my thoughts are mainly verbal as well , constant conversations. When drawing or reading does your mind space out for a while or is it constantly active?


If I am copying something (i.e. drawing a still life or a portrait of someone) then my mind is going a million miles an hour thinking about where to put the next stroke... but I can't zone out and think about other things with that. If it's purely from my imagination or a more impressionist piece then I can think about anything including just reflecting on my day. When reading, I can zone out... but when I say 'zone out' I'm still very much active, I just picked up on a part of the story and ran with it like '"It's raining," he said -- _that's a pretty image, I could draw that, reminds me I need to fix my umbrella, I wonder if he has the same problem... blah blah'_ then I get to the bottom of the page realising I didn't absorb a word.



> Interesting that sometimes the voice in your mind is not your own, it happens to me sometimes as well now that I think of it . Sometimes when I hear my recorded voice I'm shock by how foreign it sound compared the voice in my head


I feel like my recorded voice doesn't work with my personality... I wish people could hear me like I do.



> Does music play in your mind?


Often.



> Most sense and visual I can recall a good 40-60 percent of the actual image but never fully exact


The only thing reliable about my recall is that it's never accurate.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

*How vivid are your imagination?*

Probably not as vivid as the others here. My imagination, even in dreams, is usually vague and is more of internal feelings than anything physical. At best there is a lot of audio, some video. No matter how vivid my dreams get, it is the emotional impact that stays with me. Nightmares are usually about feeling lost and confused. Good dreams involve connecting with other people.


*what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?*

Mostly verbal/ auditory, but having a visual helps. I learn and remember things in the form of story-chunks. It is much like "last song syndrome" or how I can remember and sing a whole song just from hearing the first line. But if you asked me to pick it up from the middle I might not remember as much. When I read, I play out whole scenes in my head like a movie. So when I think about what I've read, sometimes it's the feeling of the movie that I remember and not the exact words. It is very personal and might not be accurate because it's already my interpretation at that point.


*Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*

Verbal with lots of audio. I'm musically inclined, but I actually have a bad sense of pitch. My musical memory is more logical, I remember the patterns and not the individual notes themselves. That's why as I said above, I can recall whole tunes/ songs with the first line as trigger, but not without any obvious sequence. Visual, not so much. I'm bad at remembering faces and places. If something does not have emotional significance to me, it will probably not register. So I need verbal-logical with audio plus feeling-memory to think about and remember something.


*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus 

*Singular focus, so that even when there are several ideas they relate to one thing. This may be consciously or subconsciously. You'd be surprised at how many seemingly disconnected things I can relate to each other with my weird brand of logic (Ni). I'm bad at multitasking. The only time multiple thoughts played at once for me was when I was on antidepressants. It was distracting and might cause me to get run over by a car while crossing the road. Oh, that reminds me, I can't think or talk while crossing the road. It is very difficult for me to talk to someone while simply walking, I find it exhausting as well as distracting. Needless to say, I have no confidence that I would drive a car. Nope, not gonna risk that one. If I were to take meds again _and_ drive, I'll be in a car wreck in no time.

That said, if I have plenty of time to work on multiple thoughts, I could string them together in such a way that I find weird connections and I don't forget anymore. My short term memory might be bad but my long term memory is extremely good. When faced with a lot of ideas, I kinda "throw" them at my subconscious - "hey, chew on this, will ya?" and a solution would show up within several days, sometimes seemingly from the middle of nowhere. Like, "oh I just remembered reading/ watching something years ago that might relate to your topic/ problem". My subconscious is always at work on some problem and my dreams, although not vivid, are emotionally charged as a result, and are often just as exhausting as waking life. Sometimes I end up waking up already tired.


*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all *

Depends. If it's verbally in real life, I prefer to have all my attention on that person. Sadly that is almost never the case as they don't bother to wait for a good timing. So they usually catch me by surprise while I'm doing something else, or confuse me by interrupting my train of thought. Worse is having more than one person talk to me at the same time. I can avoid this by putting myself in "standby mode" where I do nothing except wait and observe my surroundings in case someone wants to communicate with me. I only discovered this recently, when I noted that I have a tendency to wait for a person to be completely "free" before I talk to them - that is what I prefer for myself but nobody does for me.

Most of the communication problems are "solved" if it is online, and in longhand as in forums and emails. I can take the time to read entire threads before responding, and come up with a well-thought out reply. Mostly I think about the topic and what the person I'm replying to means to me, but I end up typing an emotional and subjective response anyway. The feeling-memory is the logical glue that holds my thoughts together. It helps to have a list of ideas and things to do so I don't lose data while following one train of thought/ activity. Because once I'm engaged in one train I tend to forget about all the others.


*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind 

*I speak Tagalog and English. My mind is in Taglish by default. When I talk to someone in real life, my thoughts are in Tagalog. When I write, my thoughts are in English. When I think to myself, my thoughts are in English, music and song lyrics (English, Japanese, some Chinese), or pure emotions. I'd learned to think in English early on to cope with school, because classes were mostly in English. What is funny about my subconscious thoughts is that they are sometimes in Japanese or Chinese because of the anime and dramas I've been watching. If I were into Korean dramas I might have been able to pick up their feeling-language. Sometimes I remember a phrase or lyric, but I have to google for the translation - and it would be spot on, exactly what I'm feeling at the moment.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sei35 said:


> *How vivid are your imagination?*
> 
> Probably not as vivid as the others here. My imagination, even in dreams, is usually vague and is more of internal feelings than anything physical. At best there is a lot of audio, some video. No matter how vivid my dreams get, it is the emotional impact that stays with me. Nightmares are usually about feeling lost and confused. Good dreams involve connecting with other people.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed reading your responses, I can relate to the book being like a movie memory - to a certain extent movies books and stories will eventually interplay into memories and fantasy of mine. 
I find it interesting that you can remember music in different languages and catch up on the emotions of it . Pretty impressive 

Can you recall taste- like if I were to ask you to recall the scent of honey Jasmine or taste of tonkatsu ramen broth 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I really enjoyed reading your responses, I can relate to the book being like a movie memory - to a certain extent movies books and stories will eventually interplay into memories and fantasy of mine.
> I find it interesting that you can remember music in different languages and catch up on the emotions of it . Pretty impressive
> 
> Can you recall taste- like if I were to ask you to recall the scent of honey Jasmine or taste of tonkatsu ramen broth


My cousin is even more impressive with languages. She worked in a call center, and sometimes her clients were Chinese or Korean descent and she could overhear them discussing in the background. She studied a little Korean, not Chinese but understood the Chinese also. So she was able to make suggestions based on the comments, and convince customers to upgrade or not to cut off their internet/cable.

I mostly cannot recall taste or smell unless it is memorable for some reason (too bad or too good).

Do you get deja vu (feeling like something has happened before)? I get that a lot.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sei35 said:


> Do you get deja vu (feeling like something has happened before)? I get that a lot.


When I was younger maybe? 
Sometimes I'll get psychic vision like I envision something will happen and suddenly it occurs but I tend to associate that with the fact that we as human tend to notice patterns and coincidences . 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> When reading, I can zone out... but when I say 'zone out' I'm still very much active, I just picked up on a part of the story and ran with it like '"It's raining," he said -- _that's a pretty image, I could draw that, reminds me I need to fix my umbrella, I wonder if he has the same problem... blah blah'_ then I get to the bottom of the page realising I didn't absorb a word.


I completely understand this. It's got to be some amazing fiction for me to not want to go off and do something more inspiring.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

In the SP thread, same topic @blueRaspberries  brought up:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia
I wonder what other terms there are for how people experience their thoughts? 
I have met a person who sees music notes as color.

If I have this (I'm not sure just from reading their examples), then I have the spatial-sequence synesthesia--- how do you all experience math and numbers?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alesha said:


> In the SP thread, same topic @blue Raspberries brought up:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia
> I wonder what other terms there are for how people experience their thoughts?
> I have met a person who sees music notes as color.
> ...


 @Hellena Handbasket has chromesthesia if I remembered correctly - also Hellena I'm very curious about how you think 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Alesha said:


> how do you all experience math and numbers?


I think I made it far into math because I worked around classmates. The excitement was experiencing math with other people. On my own, I find it mind numbingly boring. If I'm doing math in my head, I see the work as if it's on paper.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

> How vivid are your imagination?


elaborate in thinking things out like scenarios, but not detailed imagery.



> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?


Interesting question.
...not smell. never smell.
...of course sight
...sometimes hearing, not as much except in the case of music
...not touch
...not taste.

taste and touch require external triggers, the triggers aren't internal.



> Is it more visual/verbal/audio ?


Extremely visual, but not vivid details. I'm visual-spatial.



> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus


Definitely cacophony if I don't expend my energy.



> If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind


Images only. Sometimes those images are of words being said, though. I learn language "kid style." I think cross-connecting language makes it harder to learn and complicates the process because words can't always be 100% paralell and grammar differences will end up convoluted.

thanks!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alesha said:


> If I how do you all experience math and numbers?


I memorize numbers in sequence and i used to have a good memory on remembering numbers, dates, years etc 
When it comes to math - it's quite visual and 3-D like, sometimes hologram-ish. With graphing - I see the graphs in string of gold- 
In terms of doing math- I need to write down the equation , I can't do it in my mind unless it's simple arithmetic. When I think of math - my mind would draw out the number like how one would use marker to write in the window or mirror, sometimes the numbers will float around. 
What about you 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

ai.tran.75 said:


> @*Hellena Handbasket* has chromesthesia if I remembered correctly - also Hellena I'm very curious about how you think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How vivid are your imagination?

Very vivid. I can retreat into my head and block out the entire world. Reading is like watching a movie in my head. I see the words as pictures and not words. I can hyper focus and block out everything but what I see in my head while I'm reading.

what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?

All of them really, but particularly visual and sound.

Is it more visual /verbal/audio ? 

a combination of all 3 but since i see sound as color, visual is usually stronger. even when i close my eyes i can see flashes of color when i hear sounds

Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus 

It usually a singular focus on a thought, memory or scenario.

When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all 

I'm generally aware of what they are saying and listening to them. Usually trying to read beyond what they say to what they mean.

If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind 

Only speak on language.

I have chromesthesia so i hear sound as color, but sometimes voices will cause me to feel happy, sad, warm, etc. There is a certain person that hearing his voice makes me nauseous, and someone else whose voice is like sunshine. My husband's voice is like drinking hot tea on a cold day or a warm hug. But i have spatial temporal synethesia as well. I see time and dates as physical construct. 

dates and time are a bit like this:










Numbers are seen on a grid or in columns.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I memorize numbers in sequence and i used to have a good memory on remembering numbers, dates, years etc
> When it comes to math - it's quite visual and 3-D like, sometimes hologram-ish. With graphing - I see the graphs in string of gold-
> In terms of doing math- I need to write down the equation , I can't do it in my mind unless it's simple arithmetic. When I think of math - my mind would draw out the number like how one would use marker to write in the window or mirror, sometimes the numbers will float around.
> What about you
> ...


Very visual-spatial. When learning a concept it seems to help to arrange numbers as if a 0 is in front of me and a -1 to the left and a +1 to the right.... I don't know how to describe it. 

Ai, I think this conversation was even more interesting when contrasted with the SPs... like it makes you re-consider the word "vivid". =) I realize how abstract my thinking is in comparison.

Can I recall voices?  Exactly and even from my childhood, yes. I can recall sentences. I do a few impressions because it does seem like I can change my voice to sound like others. 
Can I recall faces?  No. Of course I recognize faces, but could I draw my mother, for instance, without a photo? No. I need the photo and portraits are kind of my thing, so I think this is interesting. Trying to think of my mother's face, it's all a haze with some form, mostly light hitting her cheeks and chin or something. I can remember eyes, but not the whole face well. Of course I'd recognize her... but be able to draw her? Not from memory. I think I'm making sense. It's all abstract.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> How vivid are your imagination?
> 
> Very vivid. I can retreat into my head and block out the entire world. Reading is like watching a movie in my head. I see the words as pictures and not words. I can hyper focus and block out everything but what I see in my head while I'm reading.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying.

Does listening to music bring certain sensation or colors to your mind. Also you mentioned your partner voice sounds like drinking warm tea - can you recall taste in your thinking ? 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Don't shoot me, but here is an example of how my emotion-based "thinking" can throw me way off.
I had avoided @ai.tran.75 for months on this site because I had the wrong first impression. I thought she was a troll and questioned her gender. I was thinking along these lines back then:
- Ai is an extrovert. She posts too much. 
- Her English is worse than mine + sheer number of posts = must be a troll
- She's Asian, and Asian boys are sometimes as cute as girls.
- There's "tran" in her username. Maybe she is transgender? Wouldn't surprise me.

*hides*


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alesha said:


> Very visual-spatial. When learning a concept it seems to help to arrange numbers as if a 0 is in front of me and a -1 to the left and a +1 to the right.... I don't know how to describe it.
> 
> Ai, I think this conversation was even more interesting when contrasted with the SPs... like it makes you re-consider the word "vivid". =) I realize how abstract my thinking is in comparison.
> 
> ...


I can relate with what you said about recalling faces- however in my dreams they look exactly like how I remember them so I guess it's accurate? 
But yes ! The Sp thread is amusing- their train of thoughts is so different than us it's amusing- my istp partner can visualize up to 70 percent of visual image if he put his mind to it - I find that interesting, he drew a picture of my celebrity crush on a pictionary game before in like less than 5 minutes - I find it interesting . 
Northern light was very detail oriented- 
I'm also picking up similar trend of thoughts between Ne dom /aux and Ni dom and aux . 
Similar except we are much more scattered and they're singular focus 


Like always I'm curious to see how SJ think -i guess we will have to tag people for that thread. I recall reading about their dreams and it was quite fascinating 

I'm trying to see if there's a relation with cog function and the way our mind think or daydream 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> Does listening to music bring certain sensation or colors to your mind. Also you mentioned your partner voice sounds like drinking warm tea - can you recall taste in your thinking ?
> 
> ...


Yes, music always brings colors and feelings. Both good and bad. I've had certain types of songs trigger migraines. 
It's not the taste of tea, so much as the sensation you get when you are cold and you drink something hot. How the warmth radiates through your body.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sei35 said:


> Don't shoot me, but here is an example of how my emotion-based "thinking" can throw me way off.
> I had avoided @ai.tran.75 for months on this site because I had the wrong first impression. I thought she was a troll and questioned her gender. I was thinking along these lines back then:
> - Ai is an extrovert. She posts too much.
> - Her English is worse than mine + sheer number of posts = must be a troll
> ...


Hahaha that's the weirdest first impression I've ever received. I'm not offended no worries 

Highly doubt my English is worst than yours- grammar wise perhaps ( I'm from California- but my English is quite fluent in terms of speaking, I don't have an accent) 


Yes I post a lot- I am an Ne dom, but i never thought my posts were offensive . Or I hope not ! 

Also I know I don't wear make up but I have never been told that I'm androgynous looking - thanks! I guess it's a compliment considering the fact that you're bi 

What impression do you have of me now? Curious 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Yes, music always brings colors and feelings. Both good and bad. I've had certain types of songs trigger migraines.
> It's not the taste of tea, so much as the sensation you get when you are cold and you drink something hot. How the warmth radiates through your body.


That's wonderful- I too find comfort or discomfort in sound of voices. But not to that extent - were you always aware that you had chromistesia 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

@ai.tran.75 Yes, I'm a stickler for good grammar, especially in writing. It's how I choose my friends, mostly subconsciously though. I am very much turned off by reckless posting with spelling and grammar mistakes.

I didn't find you offensive, just chatty. So chatty that it scared me off. 
I'm glad you see it as a compliment. You really are pretty though. So it's kind of a shock that it comes naturally to you.
Sometimes I think when someone is very extroverted, they are shallow. But interacting with ENFPs has changed this view a lot.

Now I think you're really nice, and I don't mind the extroversion anymore. You're like a cool older sister or mommy.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sei35 said:


> @ai.tran.75 Yes, I'm a stickler for good grammar, especially in writing. It's how I choose my friends, mostly subconsciously though. I am very much turned off by reckless posting with spelling and grammar mistakes.
> 
> I didn't find you offensive, just chatty. So chatty that it scared me off.
> I'm glad you see it as a compliment. You really are pretty though. So it's kind of a shock that it comes naturally to you.
> ...


Hahaha older sister I'll accept but mommy no - I think I'm only a few years older than you are haha 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

ai.tran.75 said:


> That's wonderful- I too find comfort or discomfort in sound of voices. But not to that extent - were you always aware that you had chromistesia
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I was always aware of it, because I remember hearing a singer at church when I was around maybe 3 or 4 and I can still remember the various shades of blue and purple in her voice. It's one of my earliest memories. 

But I was around 8 or 9 before I realized it wasn't something everyone did.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I have chromesthesia so i hear sound as color, but sometimes voices will cause me to feel happy, sad, warm, etc. There is a certain person that hearing his voice makes me nauseous, and someone else whose voice is like sunshine. My husband's voice is like drinking hot tea on a cold day or a warm hug. But i have spatial temporal synethesia as well. I see time and dates as physical construct.
> 
> dates and time are a bit like this:
> 
> ...




Hellena, 
I'm very interested in hearing about how you experience chromesthesia. Does each note have an associated color? Like do you have a good feel for pitch that goes with it? Or maybe perfect pitch? When people talk do you see the pitches that they use as well? What is your experience listening to music? Overwhelming or beautiful? Or some of both?


----------



## odinthor (Mar 22, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?


Extremely. INFJness facilitates this, I think (not that others aren't also facilitated in their own way), with our natural predilection for seeing things from numerous standpoints, our chameleon-like ways (hmm, chameleons are cold-blooded...), our Fe taking up residence hither, thither, and yon, and our very inquisitive crystal balls.



ai.tran.75 said:


> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?


All come into play, just like IRL.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?


Mainly visual; but I can voluntarily turn on the other senses in the imaginary process. Hmmm, let's think about an orange. I can see it. I can feel its rough surface. I can smell its, um, orangey smell. I can taste it. I can't seem to get this particular orange to talk to me. Obviously people have been spreading vicious rumors about me. Whatever people might say, my feelings for tangelos are _strictly platonic_.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus


Um, this will make no sense, but: Both.

See? I told you it would make no sense.

Explanation: Part of my brain is specializing, part of my brain is concerned with infiltrating everything and sifting sifting sifting.



ai.tran.75 said:


> When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all


I'm usually thinking about interesting things as they natter on with whatever _they_ have to go on about.

But some people :heart: get my full attention in every syllable they say or don't say.



ai.tran.75 said:


> If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind
> [...]


At certain points, when I have been doing research in French or Spanish, I've been pleased and a little surprised to find myself thinking in the language; and there are stray times that for some reason I'll involuntarily shift for a moment into Frenchthought; but my mother tongue English has a kind of crazy I thoroughly love. Hmm. Could we call English the ENFP of languages?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

odinthor said:


> Extremely. INFJness facilitates this, I think (not that others aren't also facilitated in their own way), with our natural predilection for seeing things from numerous standpoints, our chameleon-like ways (hmm, chameleons are cold-blooded...), our Fe taking up residence hither, thither, and yon, and our very inquisitive crystal balls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha no o don't find your thought process that confusing but it is very interesting
Amazing how you can call out other senses ' can you imagine physical touch or sensation through imaginations ? 

I can relate with both singular focus and multiple thoughts playing out at once my brain usually have different thought process running all at once but one thought will be the main focus 

How do you recall memories? And do you have still image thoughts? Are is it more abstract? 

Hmm is enfp the universal language? I don't know- I would love for that to be the case. Out of curiousity do you have faint music playing in your mind 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## odinthor (Mar 22, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Hahaha no o don't find your thought process that confusing but it is very interesting
> Amazing how you can call out other senses ' can you imagine physical touch or sensation through imaginations ?


Mmmmmmm, yes [_he said, hoping she doesn't ask what he's thinking about_] . . .



ai.tran.75 said:


> I can relate with both singular focus and multiple thoughts playing out at once my brain usually have different thought process running all at once but one thought will be the main focus


Yes, that's it!



ai.tran.75 said:


> How do you recall memories?


It's as if each one has a tab with a word, like on a file folder. I think of the "word" (not exactly a word, but that's the best way I can put across the concept), and my mind opens up the folder for details.



ai.tran.75 said:


> And do you have still image thoughts? Are is it more abstract?


Both. It's as if my focus-consciousness is like a tennis ball, ever bouncing from one mental paradigm-set to the similar-but-opposite paradigm-set on the other side of my brain, gathering a little with each bounce. If you'd get my thoughts like a live feed, you'd (A) kill yourself (" . . . the horror . . . the horror . . . " you'd say); (B) see that every third word is "but..."



ai.tran.75 said:


> Hmm is enfp the universal language? I don't know- I would love for that to be the case. Out of curiousity do you have faint music playing in your mind


Not just faint.

I can compose music in my head too. Easily. Exactly the same as writing a poem in my head before writing it down.

Music is _always _playing in my mind. I _know _that, as I'm breathing my last and everything else has abandoned me, music will still be there for me. And that's comforting.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

*How vivid are your imagination?*

verbal and visual. 

Most of the times I think in an inner dialogue "I'm cold" "I have to do this thing, I'll just do it tomorow."

" What if you do this and then you might get that."

But sometimes I get such a crystal clear visual and I want so bad to create it through art or communicate what I mean.

Like I can close my eyes and instantly see a very clear and cool image and I'll try to draw it. And if I spend all day looking at inspiring pictures, without even being aware of them meshing together in my eyes I'll blink and in that moment of a blink I'll see an impression of all the things I've just looked at meshed into one cohesive idea, for a brief moment, and I try and try to remember that image. And the images are usually very clear and detailed, I have no idea where they come from.

One day I wanted to create my own pokemon and the excersize I did was just close my eyes and draw the first thing I see. And I pretty much filled and entire notebook up of imaginary creatures.




*what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?*


When I smell and aroma it usually triggers a memory, I can smell something familiar and literally recall a detailed moment where I last smelled that aroma. It's almost like the smell takes me back to that moment and I experience the emotions and sensations all over again. Also songs help me remember things like phone numbers pin numbers passwords and such.



*Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*


Verbal and Visual. I talk to myself and see pictures. It's also harder for me to learn things without seeing pictures. And I find myself using the phrase " I see what you mean." Or "I can picture that." More than saying the words I understand or I get it.


*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus ?*


I can have multiple thoughts happen but it's more of a transition from one thought to another string of thoughts never two thoughts going on at the same time. It's hard to keep a singular focus for an entire day.

Actually when I try to have a singular focus I drift away from it and then try hard to remember the singular focus and get angry if I can't until moments later when it just hits me.


*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all ?*

When I'm talking to someone, or when they are talking to me, I am usually scanning for the purpose or big picture of what they are talking about or the underlying implications, where the whole conversation is leading to, the point of the conversation ( and it frustrates me to no end when there is no big picture or no purpose behind what they are saying).

And while scanning for the purpose behind what someone is saying, once I find that purpose my mind immediately drifts away when they get into the details and once they are done talking my mind snaps back and I try to reassure them that I was listening by telling them I heard the bigger picture of what they were saying. Example:

Other person: " So my sister got scoliosis just before her final exam, she was trying to get into Yale, they say scoliosis can affect people in her age range, I don't know why we didn't see this coming, she's been eating nothing but pita bread for a week, maybe we should have gotten her on our quinoa diet."

Me: (thoughts "Oh damn her sister is in the hospital?" "Oh damn right before her important test.") Response " Oh damn so your sister won't be able to get into an ivy league school because she's in the hospital!?

Other person: Yea exactly! It's really getting her down.

Like my brain doesn't even register the disease name, the quinoa diet, the school name, my brain is only registering the big ideas behind what people say and what it's all implying. If someone is talking like this 

"So I took my kids to see star wars yesterday...."

My mind is thinking this " Ok?...was it fun...why are you telling me this?"


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

A new question. When we NFs remember or think of a person and basically feel their soul, how do you experience this? (And yes, I think some of you will want to connect on this--- we're NFs, afterall.) 
Yesterday I was trying to think of answers to these things, when someone said something on here that made me feel love for them and have a "sense" of who they are. I always think this is me sensing their spirit (this may be an ENFP thing, but I'd bet each feeler has a version) and I immediately realized that my memory or "sense" of them is not in my head. It may be partially in my head, but it sweeps through my chest area/heart area like a wave of love. So I realized right then it's not even my brain, or maybe only partially my brain that allows me to experience another person and even trying to remember the connection only makes me realize more that it's not all in my brain. 

Something SO fascinating that I learned years ago is that when people get heart transplants their personalities change.... I found this out from a friend who had had a transplant. She had been a vegan, didn't much like men, was scared of the water, and hated medical personelle. She woke up craving meat and potatoes, feeling like she very much understood men, wanting to swim, and loving all things medicine! 
I looked it up... this is common and documented for heart transplants (look this up) but not for kidneys or other kinds of transplants.... heart muscle memory? Isn't that fascinating?


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

BEST-THREAD-EVER!!!! 
@ai.tran.75 I wondered if you'd re-opened these for all the Keirsey types. It looks like @Fru2 found it. 
You all should see Ai's summary just a few posts up. 
I really did learn so much from this experience. Ai put these into each Keirsey type and the differences were just fascinating to me. Especially hearing from the SPs really was mind-blowing to me. Basically to figure out just how abstract my thoughts and imagination is and to really grow an appreciation for the things other types can do.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> BEST-THREAD-EVER!!!!
> @ai.tran.75 I wondered if you'd re-opened these for all the Keirsey types. It looks like @Fru2 found it.
> You all should see Ai's summary just a few posts up.
> I really did learn so much from this experience. Ai put these into each Keirsey type and the differences were just fascinating to me. Especially hearing from the SPs really was mind-blowing to me. Basically to figure out just how abstract my thoughts and imagination is and to really grow an appreciation for the things other types can do.


Ai wanted to hear about my thoughts and gave me a link to this thread, and I'm glad she did. Who knew that people could lose touch with their present while sifting through memories and actually, not figuratively, reliving them. That's insane, wish that I had that ability!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Llyralen said:


> BEST-THREAD-EVER!!!!
> @ai.tran.75 I wondered if you'd re-opened these for all the Keirsey types. It looks like @Fru2 found it.
> You all should see Ai's summary just a few posts up.
> I really did learn so much from this experience. Ai put these into each Keirsey type and the differences were just fascinating to me. Especially hearing from the SPs really was mind-blowing to me. Basically to figure out just how abstract my thoughts and imagination is and to really grow an appreciation for the things other types can do.


Lol I was curious about @Fru2 trains of thoughts- also I want to gather up more information 

I'm also thinking of reopening the dream thread 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Lol I was curious about @Fru2 trains of thoughts- also I want to gather up more information
> 
> I'm also thinking of reopening the dream thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Couldn't wait and made one, though it's not about general dreams, would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Lol I was curious about @Fru2 trains of thoughts- also I want to gather up more information
> 
> I'm also thinking of reopening the dream thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ye[. those were so wonderful, Ai. I learned so much from them-- and we interacted through them =)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fru2 said:


> Couldn't wait and made one, though it's not about general dreams, would love to hear your thoughts!


Lol I answered your thread, hope for you to answer mine 

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=1175706&share_fid=8106&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

> How vivid are your imagination?


Not very



> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?


You don't use your senses when thinking about something lol...if i'm not concerntrated i will be focused on bodily sensations, comfort, how warm or cold it is, etc.



> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?


Audio? Basically trains of thought. I will visualise and remember things when neccessary. I am a visual learner probably.



> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus


Is it possible to have multiple thoughts? More like switching back and forth between two different things. 



> When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all


No not really. I just say things automatically. People don't usually give you a chance to collect your thoughts and all, so I feel like i'm relying on instinct.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wisteria said:


> Not very
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=1206138&share_fid=8106&share_type=t

I notice you're an isfp- perhaps this thread would be more relatable for you 

It's quite common for Ne users to have multiple trains of thoughts running all at once, in fact i thought everyone was that way before I started these threads

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=1206138&share_fid=8106&share_type=t
> 
> I notice you're an isfp- perhaps this thread would be more relatable for you
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, I didn't realise you made a thread in the SP forum as well.

The posts I skimmed seemed similar to what I said, but I think other things can affect the answers to these characters as well as personality type. Like if you have Adhd you're going to answer some of those differently, or if you're one of those people who can't picture things in their heads visually. Not related to type at all, but still heavily affect the answers.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wisteria said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't realise you made a thread in the SP forum as well.
> 
> The posts I skimmed seemed similar to what I said, but I think other things can affect the answers to these characters as well as personality type. Like if you have Adhd you're going to answer some of those differently, or if you're one of those people who can't picture things in their heads visually. Not related to type at all, but still heavily affect the answers.


Agreed I dont think its type related, I originally made this to gather up information to see if there is any relations at all- 
NF dont think alike nor do NT- but what I found out was , Ne /Se/Si share eerily similar patterns of thinking 

For example when reading through the NT trains of thoughts I notice xntp trains of thoughts very similar to xnfps - strong Ne users all replied that their thoughts or more abstract and multiple of thoughts run at once
Sensors and most Ni users have singular thought processes 

It's more of curiosity research more so than labeling 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Wisteria Wonderland said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't realise you made a thread in the SP forum as well.
> 
> The posts I skimmed seemed similar to what I said, but I think other things can affect the answers to these characters as well as personality type. Like if you have Adhd you're going to answer some of those differently, or if you're one of those people who can't picture things in their heads visually. Not related to type at all, but still heavily affect the answers.


Actually the real wonder of this thread and the ones Ai posted in the other Keirsey areas is the comparison. Like when I first saw some of the other posts on the other threads my mind was absolutely blown. So it's good. It's really good to have a comparison. 

I usually have about 4 tracks of thoughts running at once (Ne), one of them is usually always music. Right now I have been meditating more and honestly I think I've only got 3 tracks at the moment. My memories are abstract---like trying to recall an event gives me an abstract painting in my head (it's more about impressions and color and form) and I think we found that SPs can usually recall like a photo and can remember exact tastes and sounds, more like real life--- but you would have to tell us. I only recall like pictures if I told my brain to "take a picture" of this and that is rare now for my brain to hang onto and not morph into an abstract. I remember voices like they are real, though, like listening to it again (Fi supposedly does this on it's own without Si) and I do recall music exactly . =) What about you--- I guess just make it clear on here that you come from a Fi-Se perspective.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Agreed I dont think its type related, I originally made this to gather up information to see if there is any relations at all-
> NF dont think alike nor do NT- but what I found out was , Ne /Se/Si share eerily similar patterns of thinking
> 
> For example when reading through the NT trains of thoughts I notice xntp trains of thoughts very similar to xnfps - strong Ne users all replied that their thoughts or more abstract and multiple of thoughts run at once
> ...


Something I've been realizing about Ni-doms (and I would think Ni aux might do this) is that they can listen to 2 different groups talking and follow ALL of it. So I will be talking to my INTJ sister in law and she is looking at me and nodding and responding with excellent and complex thoughts and all of a sudden she shouts out some very complex thinking to the other group that was needed that fell perfectly in line and meant that she had understood every word of both conversations at the same time. 

The INTJ in my writer's group did the exact same thing the other day, so now I figure this is a INTJ trait at least. 
I would think INFJs could too?

All I can shout if a 2nd group directly asks me something is "What?" I really can only get deeply into one conversation at a time (even though I've got multiple tracks of my own thinking going on). =)


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome awesome thread, I enjoyed reading everyone's replies and it's so interesting to hear the similarities and differences. I'll give a reply since I never did.

*How vivid are your imagination?*

Actually extremely vivid, especially with emotional content. The longer I use it the more I disconnect from reality altogether, especially if there's no Se pressure dragging me back.

*what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?*

All of them I think. And it does carry over into real sensory input at times. For example if I imagine a delicious meal I will quickly start salivating. I think I have very high dopamine. Though also my thoughts will change my various hormone levels drastically. If I think of the wrong things I can start pumping out stress hormones for example. Yet I do have control over this, my thoughts are not very compulsive these days.

For some reason yesterday I was remembering being at the pool as a kid, and immediately all 5 senses came out, the bluish-white tiles, the way they feel cold and firm under your feet, or the feel of the rough poured concrete that surrounds them. The smell of chlorine, the air on your wet skin, feeling of pruny fingers, the echoing ambiant noise of the indoor pool, the sunlight making streaks across the walls, the lifeguard on her big tall chair with that floppy red noodle and her orange whistle. Oh I guess that didn't include taste. Hah, good, it shouldn't. Though after I said that I remembered getting snacks from those snack machines with the curly metal things in rows.

These kinds of memories (most of my memories actually) have kind of an "emotional coloration" to them too. Like an instagram filter or something. It's not even actual color though, it's not a concrete thing, it's some kind of specific intangible emotion-like vibe that is unique to that memory. There's a unique feeling I associate with pool tiles. Or being on a swing. Or looking at the clouds from a field of green grass. Or being surrounded by a field of snow. Those abstract feelings are usually how I organize my thoughts. If one thing reminds me of another it's probably as a result of those abstract vibes/feelings.

For some reason I keep thinking of this:






*Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*

It depends on what I'm imagining. If it's a song it will be mostly audio but I might get a visualization too. If it's a conversation it will be audio visual and maybe tactile.

With music it can get extremely vivid, it can get to he point where it sounds like it's being played on loudspeakers in the distance, like it's ambiantly playing to the entire world. Though it's not always like that. Sometimes it's more "internal" and I don't hear the detail of the audio as much. 

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus*

I'm pretty singular. I can do multiple but it feels unpleasant. I start feeling frazzled/confused/jumpy the more trains of thought I have. When I have just one it feels best. Sometimes I will not even have one train of conscious thought. Just depends.

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all *

I'm usually thinking about what they're going to say next, as well as the core meaning of what they're saying (their intentions/expectations,) and then also what I think about it logically and/or emotionally. This sounds like different trains of thoughts but it doesn't really feel that way, they just all seem to come packaged together.

I can have a bad habit of responding to people after they say only one or two words because I already can just wordlessly feel what they're going to say. I don't place that much emphasis on people's word choice because I'm only looking at the underlying meaning. A lot of a conversation is contextual for me, not just about the words that are said. It's a mix of what's happening, why we're talking, what they've said before on similar topics or on any topics, and lots of ot her factors. But the contextual part I understand subconsciously and automatically, so it just informs my listening and makes it easier to parse other people's conversations and also decide how much attention they will require or how engaged I feel.

*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind *

I speak English and Japanese, English is my native and I learned Japanese as a teenager. Mainly English but I do switch between both. Sometimes there's a phrase or a mood or vibe that doesn't really connect with English so it comes out in Japanese. Or sometimes I just switch to thinking in Japanese for some reason and stay that way for a while. Sometimes there will also be "characters" as the first person voice in my head and that can decide what language comes out too. My inner voice will then also be in that person's accent and way of speaking.

My own default personal inner voice doesn't really have a distinct sound. I think it's loosely based on my voice but it doesn't actually sound like me.



Llyralen said:


> A new question. When we NFs remember or think of a person and basically feel their soul, how do you experience this? (And yes, I think some of you will want to connect on this--- we're NFs, afterall.)


I think this would go back to my abstract vibes/feelings, only turned up a notch. I can't describe the feeling of a person's energy that exists in me yet I just know it's there and it is instantly recognizable to me without any words or imagery or anything. It's just an intangible entity that probably incorporates all of the information I know about that person into one singular form.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Sugoi @wums -san, ara, nande Nihon-desu?

Sorry, that's all I know and it's probably a broken sentence too.. watched too much anime as a teen. Could've something to do with the building up of my personality too, since my favorite characters were Naruto and Luffy, as banal as it sounds.


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

Fru2 said:


> Sugoi @wums -san, ara, nande Nihon-desu?
> 
> Sorry, that's all I know and it's probably a broken sentence too.. watched too much anime as a teen. Could've something to do with the building up of my personality too, since my favorite characters were Naruto and Luffy, as banal as it sounds.


Haha, not bad. I actually got into it because I used to watch japanese dramas on youtube (back when people hardly had heard of youtube!) and from video games lol. But I did get into anime/manga and also jrock. Well too much time on the internet and it's unavoidable to encounter japanese these days. Us 4s especially tend to become weebs :laughing: it's one way of being "different." 

One interesting thing about anime/manga is just how many examples of ENFP/INFJ relationships it has. It's a very common theme.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

@wums if you find this thread entertaining to read you should see the thread on the Sp and Sj section- it's so different yet amusing 

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=1206138&share_fid=8106&share_type=t

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=1206146&share_fid=8106&share_type=t
☆ when you read a book - where does your mind travel to? Is your thoughts more visual /audio/abstract or does it take a break for a long while (curious ) 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

wums said:


> Haha, not bad. I actually got into it because I used to watch japanese dramas on youtube (back when people hardly had heard of youtube!) and from video games lol. But I did get into anime/manga and also jrock. Well too much time on the internet and it's unavoidable to encounter japanese these days. Us 4s especially tend to become weebs :laughing: it's one way of being "different."
> 
> One interesting thing about anime/manga is just how many examples of ENFP/INFJ relationships it has. It's a very common theme.


Interesting.. could you name some pairings? Full metal brothers are ENFP and INFP as far as I know. Orihime from Bleach looks like INFJ, but Ichigo is clearly ISFP. AH yeah, Hinata is also INFJ right?


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> @wums if you find this thread entertaining to read you should see the thread on the Sp and Sj section- it's so different yet amusing
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=1206138&share_fid=8106&share_type=t
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah interesting. I asked an ISTP about this too and he said for him he focuses mainly on the one thing he's thinking about. So if you said imagine a bunny he would just imagine the bunny, not anything else, not even a background. For me I would imagine a whole scene that I just made up for no reason. The bunny in a field of grass by a fence on a windy summer day. I see things in whole scenes and he just sees the one specific detail or details that are relevant to what he's focusing on. He is way more interested in the specific details I am looking at a holistic inner simulation of reality. 

I can't imagine having lots of thought trains going at once like Ne users, for me I'd just think... why?? What triggered all those different thoughts? It would drive me crazy. Lol. And the way Si can end up reliving the past, I don't get that either. My imagination is very detailed but completely under my control UNLESS I feel trapped by some Se situation I can't escape, then I start uncontrollably imagining scenarios of impending doom and how everything could go catastrophically bad. To me remembering the past is just simulating it just like I would simulate an imaginary scenario, but informed by the different details I remember about that past time. While the past feels real it also doesn't feel "personal" anymore... it's almost like it happened to a different version of me, I don't really feel a deeply personal connection to past me or the experiences of my past unless they have elements that are still important to me in the present.

For me when I read a book at first my mind will wander to things in my real life that I'm thinking about and I will find it hard to get absorbed into the book. It takes me a little while. I have to gradually get into the right trance state and get absorbed, then once I'm in that trance state I will just experience an ongoing simulation of what's happening in the book, just like watching a movie. I can't read fiction in public places or around others because I can't get into that trance state if there's interruptions.


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

Fru2 said:


> Interesting.. could you name some pairings? Full metal brothers are ENFP and INFP as far as I know. Orihime from Bleach looks like INFJ, but Ichigo is clearly ISFP. AH yeah, Hinata is also INFJ right?


here's a good one (it's also on netflix


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

wums said:


> Haha, yeah interesting. I asked an ISTP about this too and he said for him he focuses mainly on the one thing he's thinking about. So if you said imagine a bunny he would just imagine the bunny, not anything else, not even a background. For me I would imagine a whole scene that I just made up for no reason. The bunny in a field of grass by a fence on a windy summer day. I see things in whole scenes and he just sees the one specific detail or details that are relevant to what he's focusing on. He is way more interested in the specific details I am looking at a holistic inner simulation of reality.
> 
> I can't imagine having lots of thought trains going at once like Ne users, for me I'd just think... why?? What triggered all those different thoughts? It would drive me crazy. Lol. And the way Si can end up reliving the past, I don't get that either. My imagination is very detailed but completely under my control UNLESS I feel trapped by some Se situation I can't escape, then I start uncontrollably imagining scenarios of impending doom and how everything could go catastrophically bad. To me remembering the past is just simulating it just like I would simulate an imaginary scenario, but informed by the different details I remember about that past time. While the past feels real it also doesn't feel "personal" anymore... it's almost like it happened to a different version of me, I don't really feel a deeply personal connection to past me or the experiences of my past unless they have elements that are still important to me in the present.
> 
> For me when I read a book at first my mind will wander to things in my real life that I'm thinking about and I will find it hard to get absorbed into the book. It takes me a little while. I have to gradually get into the right trance state and get absorbed, then once I'm in that trance state I will just experience an ongoing simulation of what's happening in the book, just like watching a movie. I can't read fiction in public places or around others because I can't get into that trance state if there's interruptions.


It's funny before I started this thread I thought everybody had multiple trains of thoughts running through their minds at all time, it's not much of a trigger- but my mind never stops, for ex as I'm typing this - another thought from the back of my mind is having an abstract family baking hot fudge brownies and my back voice is narrating about what to do when I get home from work 

If I were to imagine a bunny I'll see hugh Hefner- then it's his mansion and then it's a Thomas kinkade painting of cottages- wait a minute where is the bunny ? That's Ne running 
If my Si is running ill have a memory of that one time my cousin and I found a bunny on Easter - it was brown with big long ears 

Inferior Si trap in the past means that an over flow of memories will play constantly in ones mind and it's hard to snap out or unwanted memories will replay over and over again- 
I believe infp have better nostalgia than Ne dom- the past tends to flutter my mind when I'm at my lowest point

With traveling back in time - that's more along something Si dom /aux can do - I talked to an estj on this forum and I believe he said sometimes hell relive the past and it freaks him out so much 

Its amusing to compare the similarities and differences isnt it ? 

How do you recall senses or tastes - curious 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

*How vivid is your imagination?*
I have a pretty strong imagination.
When I was a kid, I would always come up with different scenarios. Usually I would craft different stories, and I can focus on developing those stories as time went on.
My family would move frequently when I was younger, so I was often the stranger in my schools. I probably developed that mindset to cope in some way, as I would often be more interested in those made-up stories than actually spending time with other people. I would often read various things that interested me, and dedicate time to learning those subjects (when I was younger, it was mainly freak weather and history). I would then use those subjects to envision imaginary scenarios.

I think this occurred before I developed my extroverted thinking.

As I got older, my imagination became more focused and precise. It is usually determined by my goals. If I want to conserve energy, then I will envision my plan or routine that will get me to that point.
But I also find that I constantly need to focus on something, my entire worldview is shaped on it. Even if that "something" is as simple as a daily routine. Otherwise, I start to become apathetic (no enthusiasm, have no interest/ concern for what others are doing) in my attitude.
Generally, the more I use my imagination to get what I need done and to solve obstacles in my path, the healthier I tend to be.

*What senses can you feel or use when thinking about something?*
I think for the most part, it is certainly visual.
There may be some audio cues too, but that is usually dependent on the situation.

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus?*
My mind is usually very focused, almost to an annoying degree. Once I initialize myself to do something, it is very hard to sway me to another objective.
Here is the best way I can describe it. Imagine you have various different objectives set in front of you, the shape of which you can determine yourself. When I set my sights on *one* particular objective, it is like a switch flips, and the objective turns into a magnet. No matter what I do, I am always moving closer towards that specific goal.

For real life implications, let's say that I envision myself leaving my workspace (the store I help run in my spare time) as clean as possible.
With that goal in mind, almost every waking moment I am not dealing with customers, trade-ins, phone calls, etc; I am usually maintaining my environment in a way that will make it easier to match the objective I set for myself.
Even when I'm talking to someone, I am usually multi-tasking at the same time, so that I am always moving towards my end goal. My boss on the other hand, will frequently drop whatever he is doing to do other things, which is something I can't comprehend. I envy people who can do that.
Conversely, the more I am drawn away from my goal, the more annoyed I get. I usually have a set routine for myself, where everything occurs for a reason. That routine is made up of various objectives that all have a reason for being there, and I try to make it more and more efficient as possible.

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all?*
That depends on what my objective is.
If I have something else to focus on, I find it very difficult to concentrate on what the person is saying.
This is where people start to call me "dismissive", dispassionate, or that "I don't care". I will often have a hard time giving those people I don't deem essential attention, because I don't deem it important to do so.

If my objective is to actually talk to the person, I usually have different conclusions running through my head as I'm conversing with them.
I pay very close attention to what they are saying, and if there are any issues that person is having, my thoughts come up with ways to solve those issues.
In fact, sometimes it gets really detailed. The more I care about someone, the more I'll go out of my way to help them.

*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind?*
I am a native English speaker, so I internalize my thoughts in English.
I used to be able to speak French, and I would often get sentences mixed up mid speech. But that is about it.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?
> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus
> ...


Wow--what an interesting question.

I have a strong imagination. Sometimes it seems too strong.

I think I tend to use visual, tactile, and some sound.

I can visualize taste and smell, but only sometimes does smell come involuntarily--like I might wake up and miss the smell/taste of a certain food. 

Like there is a Thai dessert called lod chong. When I was a kid I was babysat by a Thai family and rarely one of their relatives made lod chong and they shared with me along with their daughters. Though probably only two or three times. But sometimes I might miss the smell of the coconut milk or the unique taste of lod chong--I can imagine it right now, along with the texture of the cold noodles. I haven't had lod chong for like...at least 25 years. I really want to have lod chong again one day.

But usually I am just visualizing.

I think the mixture of having a voice in my head also sort of blurs the senses sometimes. So if I can't really visualize something, I might describe it with a mixed sensual experience. Like perhaps a color I don't quite remember is described with some association--like a bird or a sound. So in my imagination senses are not really defined the same way as in reality--my mind is more loose with how it describes the sensual experience.

I think about a ton of things when I'm talking to someone, but I try to focus on what they are saying as well (and looking attentive and not showing what I'm thinking).

I replay conversations like crazy. I also sometimes replay words in my mind if I'm writing. Sometimes, it's odd, but I'll make a spelling error in something I write (like a message board like this) and I'll leave off and do something else, like go run errands, but while I am driving I suddenly am certain that I spelled a word wrong. It's like my mind just sifts over it without much focus on my part.

Music has always been pretty rare though--I've dreamed of music a couple times, and once I've had music playing in my head when I was near a musician, which prompted me to ask him if he had music playing in his head, and he said all the time. But I don't really have a lot of musical intelligence.

I love visualizing though--it's amazing what you can imagine when you sit and focus.

Anxiety induces more tactile sensations though--when I am distressed I tend to focus more on how things would feel physically, perhaps it's also tied into nervous energy and just needing to pace.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I can differentiate two separate levels. I don't have very detailed dreams and daydreams when I just let my mind wander. It's more like several bubbles with barely there conscious thoughts flowing in the same space, making up some big hazy picture while some clear details pop up very suddenly, like zooming in and out in an unforced manner. That's my unlimited comfort zone. It's not visual, verbal or auditory in a specific way, even though all of these provide cues that begin the thought process. After that it's more beyond senses, more intuitive, very vague inner feelings that roam freely, fanning out in multiple directions.

On a more conscious level, when I have to come up with a solution to some specific problem or when I'm concentrating on something I have to accomplish, it's several possible scenarios intermingling towards an end goal in a forced manner. Then I'm getting out of my comfort zone to get some distance, to see how things "click". The thought process doesn't have to make sense in a specific way to me at that moment, but it has to feel right, that's how I find the best solution. I have no need to put it into words, I simply "know". That's why I sometimes have a really hard time putting my thoughts on paper in a form that makes sense to others as well. Writing is so much better than speaking, but it's still too limited. Why can't you just read my mind, people, everything kind of makes sense here.

When reading books or watching movies, my thoughts always run between the lines, looking for the "true" meaning and significance of what is really happening in the story. When I find that meaning, it's all about feeling it, not wording it.

In conversations I'm also concentrating more on how the other person feels like, what they're saying beyond what they're saying, all the nonverbal cues and how they match with what is said out loud. Let's just say I'm not a great conversationalist, I prefer to observe people. Putting my thoughts into words is too exhausting, even in online conversations.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

@tanstaafl28

@ImpossibleHunt5

@Infinitus

@passionate

@Scoobyscoob 

@dulcinea

@secondpassing 

I’m curious about your response if you have the time 


I should’ve provided this link for NT users my bad - it’s 326 am here 

How do you think
How do you think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

How vivid is your imagination?
I have no idea. My mind is just always about fully engaged in somethings. I'd describe it better as something that takes in ideas and parses out ideas. I can't really make my own totally original world, but I can put worlds together to make a hybrid. I'm good at imagining emotions though, not that they would be an accurate representation of someone else's.
6/10?

What senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?Is it more visual /verbal/audio?
Compared to other people, it seems I'm more audio-verbal than them. I talk to myself and I talk to other people using my audio-self. Kinda like having hallucinations, but that they make sense and are in sound? I also imagine scenes, but with less detail. I know in real-life we replace everything that is not an outline of an object with what we have already seen before. I replace those with feelings. 

If I attempt to imagine a beach, the color might change, but it'll give me a warm-cool-awe-terrifying feeling.

Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus?
I can have multiple tracks, but only one will move at a time. Those thoughts will either need to vye for my attention (which is not hard to do) or they will need to merge into one track. So I would say more singular focus, but I will switch tracks rapidly.

When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all?
I'm always trying to hear their tone of voice: whether or not it reveals a problem, or their need. Are they in distress? How did what a person say affect them? Did the conversation progress in a positive direction? Once I've imagined their state of mind, I'll put up my own feelings and relate/dis-relate to their state of mind. As said above, I'll talk to myself to prepare to reply to them. 

I do think that I'm fairly good at the whole switching tracks thing, so especially when listening to familiar topics, I've listened to what they have said, acknowledged that they thought about what they said, related the information to what I already know, thought about how to make it better, and formulated a couple of replies. Right after that though, I'm always asking myself if I should have thought that way, or if I should be saying what I'm thinking. I do tend to worry a lot when speaking to people.

If you speak more than one language- which language do you verbalize in your mind?
Some words that convey particular feelings more appropriate in that language will be kept that way. 
For instance: Tachiagare (Stand up!) and Moushiwake gozaimasen (I am deeply apologetic, totally my fault) are phrases use with either myself or with other people in my head
but aside from Japanese I'll also think in Cantonese (for complaints) and Mandarin (for certain questions)

Most of the time I'll just translate those languages' meanings to English though.

 When we NFs remember or think of a person and basically feel their soul, how do you experience this? 
Not really sure what this question means, but I'll attempt to imagine most everyone's feelings? Is their feelings their soul?
Or perhaps it refers to my perception of someone's level of goodwill? So when someone says that someone else has a good spirit, they really mean that that person had other's interests at heart?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> @tanstaafl28
> 
> @ImpossibleHunt5
> 
> ...


The questions won't take very long to answer so I don't mind just answering them right now.



ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?


How vivid is my imagination? I never know how to answer this question because to some, I have quite an imagination, but to other Intuitive dominant types like IN_Js and EN_Ps, my imagination is more practical than very vivid. I'd say I'd be happy with that.



ai.tran.75 said:


> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?


Basically, none. Essentially, intuitives tend to move their sensory stimuli to the background while intuiting or when in thought. Yes, feelers can be deep in thought as well, it's simply that their thoughts are of a personal nature as opposed to being impersonal in nature.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?


Yes.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus


Well, I would say yes but with a tendency to prefer focusing on one thought at a time. This is really more of a Perciever/Judger (P/J) difference.



ai.tran.75 said:


> When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all


That really depends on the nature of the conversation. I'll leave it at that because I don't want to pigeonhole myself by claiming that I only think a certain way during a conversation, because that ultimately depends on who(m) I'm conversing with and what the nature of the conversation is to begin with. Conversing with say, my SO or some friends is going to be different than conversing with people while at work or say someone(people) of authority.



ai.tran.75 said:


> If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind


English. It's been that way since I was four, I believe.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks for the questions @ai.tran.75, I hope my answers are useful.

*How vivid is your imagination?*
The whole range from vivid to abstract. My mind creates models, which I can then manipulate in my head. For instance, I can imagine how a familiar person would say something I've never heard them say, just as you would in a dream. You can apply this same logic visually; form has always been a focal point for me. I recall faces, objects, etc, pretty well, the more I've encountered them, the better this is. However, having explored psychedelics and lucid dreaming, my mind can also go to the abstract world that consists of transforming shapes, colours, patterns, & other concoctions or amalgamations, which are difficult to describe using words. It's like the sandbox of the mind, & is often experienced rather than manipulated.

I often drift off, sometimes mid conversation, & disconnect from reality for brief episodes. I have to apologise and explain that my mind wandered. It would annoy my parents endlessly as a child, I seemingly filtered them out when I was disinterested. I do this _a lot_.

Most of the time, it operates somewhere in the middle, as I'd think it would be inefficient on brainpower to imagine absolutely everything with vivid detail.

*What senses can you feel or use when thinking about something?*
Mainly visual; they call it the mind's _eye_. But also audio, verbal, taste & smell, though the latter 2 are more related to memory rather than novel thinking, and often appear randomly. If verbal, I think to myself in my own voice. I intuitively know the difference between the 'devil voice' & that of my own volition; the present me. I can play back music in my head, but even better, create/conduct/edit it (real-time). I can recall conversations almost verbatim, decades after the fact in some cases. The things I struggle most to imagine or remember are physical touch & to some extent, emotions/feelings.

*Is it more visual /verbal/audio?*
See above.

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus?*
This is easy for INTJ; one track mind. Infamous for it.

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all?*
I wouldn't say there are any set patterns here. Very contextual. If I'm utterly engaged I usually don't think too much and am present, unless a daydream is triggered then I'm off with the faeries. If I'm bored I could be thinking about lunch, live narrating the conversation, etc. Or perhaps I'm thinking how much I love/hate the person. I don't know.

*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind*
N/A, I'm an englishman.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

secondpassing said:


> How vivid is your imagination?
> I have no idea. My mind is just always about fully engaged in somethings. I'd describe it better as something that takes in ideas and parses out ideas. I can't really make my own totally original world, but I can put worlds together to make a hybrid. I'm good at imagining emotions though, not that they would be an accurate representation of someone else's.
> 6/10?
> 
> ...




* my thoughts are highly verbal as well  in terms of audio how well do you remember others voices and music ?


* interesting- most of my thoughts are in English - even when conversing in Vietnamese with others my primary thought would be in English. I never knew you spoke Cantonese - I can vaguely understand and speak conversational Cantonese .

* how are you with your sense of smell ? Do certain smell trigger certain memories

* how about if you were to imagine warmth or coldness - would you be able to feel that ? 





The last question- I never posted(I’m certain about this ) so I’m extremely confused on where it came from hahaha , I know I didn’t post this question bc I have never referred to myself as an NF or label my type as we even - I always refer to myself as I and I’m agnostic/borderline atheist so I would never use the words soul . (Just want to clarify this bc this is my thread in which I observe how different ones mind are )
this last one I’m guessing is from another person who is also curious as well so I can’t help you out much on what the intention behind the question meant , but I think that you’re on the right track in answering it !


Do you remember your first memory of snow or a merry go round ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> The questions won't take very long to answer so I don't mind just answering them right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.* Ah you should check out the SJ and Sp section of the question I posted , they’re much more in touch with senses and their understanding of vivid is quite different . I believe some can even imagine taste and scenery to the point of exact. Also if you were to read the response from Np users vs Nj you should notice a big difference more so than T vs F. I didn’t post the question to ask about emotions or feelings. I was curious about how one mind work- I’ve had someone who was blind ( Sj section of how do you think ) , have synesthesia ( Sp section) and Chromesthesia answered . Along with many Asperger/autistic individual who have photographic memory. To my surprise the Sj seems to describe things most vividly . I can provide you all four link if you’re curious 



* in terms of multiple trains of thoughts running at once it’s not much of J vs P. But it’s more common for Ne dom ( mainly xntps and enfp ) I also notice that Np users thoughts are more verbal compared to Nj . Most of the Np users on here are highly verbal :conversational. 

This is a research that I have been doing for nearly 3 years hence I’m providing you information that I’ve collected . 

In terms of thinking while others talk - are your thoughts more verbal or visual - you hear what they say or see it in a more movie like form ? 

When recalling thoughts /memories or reading something does it play out like a movie or do you hear yourself conversing about it ? Or is it something else entirely ? 


Try refraining from mbti when answering these questions if possible - I know it’s difficult bc were on an mbti website but I’m more curious about you’re actual train of thoughts as an individual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Infinitus said:


> Thanks for the questions @ai.tran.75, I hope my answers are useful.
> 
> *How vivid is your imagination?*
> The whole range from vivid to abstract. My mind creates models, which I can then manipulate in my head. For instance, I can imagine how a familiar person would say something I've never heard them say, just as you would in a dream. You can apply this same logic visually; form has always been a focal point for me. I recall faces, objects, etc, pretty well, the more I've encountered them, the better this is. However, having explored psychedelics and lucid dreaming, my mind can also go to the abstract world that consists of transforming shapes, colours, patterns, & other concoctions or amalgamations, which are difficult to describe using words. It's like the sandbox of the mind, & is often experienced rather than manipulated.
> ...


Thanks for answering , your answer was very intriguing to read  

When you said remember images and face well can you visualize what a person look like ? It just came to my attention that I can vaguely do that and what appears real to me in my mind is actually pretty abstract . 

Also when you’re reading something or retracing a memory do you play it back like a movie or is it something else entirely . 


lol I do notice Ni are more one track minded whereas Ne have several stages running at once 


Out of curiosity what do you see when you do math in your mind ? 

When conversing with others( let’s say you’re deeply invested ) do you lace images of movie scene play out to you when they describe something or do
You hear yourself analyzing and elaborating what they’re trying to say ? 



Oh and since you’ve mentioned lucid dreaming - care to answer this thread ? 



What are your dreams like
What are your dreams like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

@ai.tran.75 
I noticed my name has been called, I'll do my best.

*How vivid is your imagination?*
Pretty vivid for the context in which I use it.
I would say my mind is always working on something, or it never stops thinking.
As for my imagination, it kind of goes hand in hand with it. I find that this is pretty difficult to quantify, since I don't really know other's experiences.

This morning for example. I envision how I would like my day at work to go. Then, I envision the steps I need to reach that goal.
I also like to imagine conversations, and the specific routes it may take depending on what I say. If I envision an outcome that I do not want, I'll then tailor my response to change that outcome.
I guess what I'm trying to say is, my imagination creates the "_scene_". Afterwards, then I can start to plan around that scene, changing the "_script_" when I need to.

*What senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ? Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*
Would it be cheap to suggest that I use all of them? It goes in hand in what I've described earlier.
The visuals, verbal cues, and the audio help create the scene in my head. I think to consider all angles when deciding a course of action, so I like to envision as much as I can.
That way, I can try to catch things that sometimes other may not notice (hopefully).

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus?*
I am absolutely a more singular focused individual.
I get teased about this frequently. When I have something on my mind that I'm focused on, it is difficult for me to put it down until it is finished.
I also have a habit of talking to myself when I'm stressed out. I've noticed that sometimes I'll ask myself the same question over and over again, in order for myself to create a plan around it.
It goes like this.

"Okay, do you work today?"
"Yes, why am I asking myself this question again?"
"What do I need to do?"
"Okay, so first I'll do this. Then this. No wait, that makes no sense. I'll do *that* first, and then *this*.... Then I'll do this....-"
(Repeat x10)
Some people might call this a sign of Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (which I don't blame them for thinking that). I don't think that is the case, it's just how my mind processes information.
That is how I keep up a general good performance in what I do, with the minimum amount of effort required.
It's not so much about the effort you put in, but rather, how you categorize things that determines how much gets done.

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all?*
I generally don't think much when I'm talking with people (which may be a part of the problem lol).
I might sense a few subtle cues here and there (if a particular topic makes someone exude uncomfortable body language, or tone of voice for example), but I don't think of anything concrete.
I usually rely on a few "tried-and-true" conversation paths for me to get through it (stuff I learned from working in retail). But those "dialogue paths" seem very stiff and inflexible to use.
Sometimes, I'll even use the wrong one in a particular conversation (for example, I'll say "thanks for coming in" to a customer who just entered the store).

*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind?*
I am an native English-speaker, so I tend to visually my thoughts in English.
I know a bit of French, but I'm a bit rusty in that regard.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> * my thoughts are highly verbal as well  in terms of audio how well do you remember others voices and music ?


I can't say that my auditory memory is good as it tends not to remember entire soundtracks, but what it does focus on remembering is the sound quality, the parts that have emotional meaning, and of course the feeling it imparted. So I'm better at remembering riffs and tonal changes rather than entire songs. I do the same thing with voices. I remember rather strongly the way a person will say a special phrase and what they meant, but not what they actually said. I'd say I'm rather good at differentiating different voices. 


> * interesting- most of my thoughts are in English - even when conversing in Vietnamese with others my primary thought would be in English. I never knew you spoke Cantonese - I can vaguely understand and speak conversational Cantonese .


Really? Hm, I thought for other multiple-language speakers there would be certain thoughts that can't be translated well so your brain would just leave it in that language.


> * how are you with your sense of smell ? Do certain smell trigger certain memories


I think my sense of smell would be rather average, and I haven't noticed my smell being able to trigger certain memories more often than others, but it does happen.


> * how about if you were to imagine warmth or coldness - would you be able to feel that ?


Yes? I always assumed that people can imagine warmth and coldness. If I'm really cold or hot, I don't think I'd be able to successfully override what my senses are telling me.


> The last question- I never posted(I’m certain about this ) so I’m extremely confused on where it came from hahaha , I know I didn’t post this question bc I have never referred to myself as an NF or label my type as we even - I always refer to myself as I and I’m agnostic/borderline atheist so I would never use the words soul . (Just want to clarify this bc this is my thread in which I observe how different ones mind are )
> 
> this last one I’m guessing is from another person who is also curious as well so I can’t help you out much on what the intention behind the question meant , but I think that you’re on the right track in answering it !


Llyralen asked the question at the bottom of page two, you gave it a like, replied to it, and I thought it was a pertinent and intriguing question as well. So I included it. She specifically mentioned that non-religious ENFPs would say something like, "I just loved his spirit!" I tend to agree. I assign a "sense" to people, which includes how I think they are and how I predict they would act in other circumstances.


> Do you remember your first memory of snow or a merry go round ?


Mostly the feelings it gave me, and mostly because it produced strong feelings within me. Most of my memories are only remembered if they are tied to a strong feeling, and that feeling likely would have thought me something or reinforced a value of mine.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> .* Ah you should check out the SJ and Sp section of the question I posted , they’re much more in touch with senses and their understanding of vivid is quite different . I believe some can even imagine taste and scenery to the point of exact. Also if you were to read the response from Np users vs Nj you should notice a big difference more so than T vs F. I didn’t post the question to ask about emotions or feelings. I was curious about how one mind work- I’ve had someone who was blind ( Sj section of how do you think ) , have synesthesia ( Sp section) and Chromesthesia answered . Along with many Asperger/autistic individual who have photographic memory. To my surprise the Sj seems to describe things most vividly . I can provide you all four link if you’re curious


If your research is ever published then I might be interested. 



ai.tran.75 said:


> * in terms of multiple trains of thoughts running at once it’s not much of J vs P. But it’s more common for Ne dom ( mainly xntps and enfp ) I also notice that Np users thoughts are more verbal compared to Nj . Most of the Np users on here are highly verbal :conversational.


Have you ever managed large groups of people? I'm talking like dozens to hundreds/thousands of people? Because that also requires keeping "multiple trains of thoughts running at once". lol That's certainly not something I'd say xntps and enfps are the only ones capable of, as that's the domain of EJs, and more specifically ENJs. 



ai.tran.75 said:


> This is a research that I have been doing for nearly 3 years hence I’m providing you information that I’ve collected .


Cool. That doesn't give what you say any more authority though but it is nice that you mentioned that you're far into your studies.



ai.tran.75 said:


> In terms of thinking while others talk - are your thoughts more verbal or visual - you hear what they say or see it in a more movie like form ?
> 
> When recalling thoughts /memories or reading something does it play out like a movie or do you hear yourself conversing about it ? Or is it something else entirely ?
> 
> Try refraining from mbti when answering these questions if possible - I know it’s difficult bc were on an mbti website but I’m more curious about you’re actual train of thoughts as an individual


Yes and something else entirely. Like, I don't see words floating in the air or have sudden visions. When I'm being logical, I take information, quantize it into certain shapes and keep it in my memory. Then it comes time to create a solution I begin to rearrange the information into a solid whole. When I'm being more compassionate I'm being more visual and try to walk a mile in their shoes or ask myself how I'd feel about something if the same had happened to me. Which is why I only answered with a yes. Because me thinking to myself is both visual and auditory *as is normal for anyone who doesn't have a learning disability*. Although most tests show I prefer expressing with a slight preference visually. That's why I thought your question was nonsense as no one is strictly one or the other unless they have a mental deficit.

I'll try not to, but I will if I find it necessary. For example, I'm an ENTJ, not INTJ or ENFP or any other MBTI type. I'm just not an extremely Te-dominant ENTJ like say, an ENTJ lawyer or say a systems analyst would be.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@Scoobyscoob. Actually multiple tracks of thought doesn’t make us Ne more efficient. 

Ne tracks of thought are not like having several NTJ minds working at once, it’s like trying to herd cats. But those cats come up with new inventions or thoughts nobody has had before. I feel like I can “give” something to my background trains of thought to work on, and sometimes they do. 

Basically it means if I try to still my foreground thoughts then I will immediately pick up the radio station of one of the tracks going on underneath. It is like a bunch of different radio stations, the one I currently control and am the DJ of is the loudest and there are quieter layers of other radio stations that I have to constantly ignore or if they bubble up then I DJ them and they become louder and they become the foreground. I am constantly weaving through these radio stations and managing my thoughts. There is always something running and for me there is pretty much always at least one station with music that I can make louder or softer. Not everyone has music playing, but I do and I love it and can tell it what to play. Sometimes I have 2 music stations running and sometimes they decide to join and mash. Or I can make them mash... I am in control. I can compose, but my best compositions that play in my head happen when I let them go ahead and don’t try to control the music pouring in. I like my different surprising tracks of thought but they aren’t making decisions. 

Managing and DJing radio stations is how it is in general, but if my imagination is envisioning scenes then it’s like a different process takes over and it’s a bit more like a movie or an abstract movie that I create as I go. 

Multiple tracks must help us do what we Ne do best which is basically explore ideas, ask new questions, and create new concepts. But we have to tramp down our own distracting minds in order to focus when we need to focus or make decisions— which we do, of course, as everyone needs to make decisions and although I think maybe some Ne might have trouble managing their different tracks (ADHD?), this is all completely normal for me and until this thread I didn’t know that people’s minds didn’t all have this going on. 

I think Dario Nardi said some ENTJ brains he had seen were so efficient than in moments of downtime they practically thought about nothing. ENTJs have a mind with a “super highway” decision making process that quickly puts data through the same gamut (about 4 areas of the brain) one of them being economizing for bang for the buck stuff. Your challenge is to get off that decision highway and look around at things a bit more as far as I understand it. I often want Te doms to look at the data more closely before making a decision. I think it is most natural for you guys to just make decisions like crazy. Sometimes the decision is too quick and the data not well understood enough. That is what I see, although I highly enjoy watching you guys make decisions and manage everything in your outside world and when you are good at looking closely at the incoming data then it is GOLD. If you barely glance at the data then it can be horrible for everyone around you (yes I know both kinds of Te doms). 

Anyway, my point is just to let you know multiple tracks of thought doesn’t necessarily mean bragging rights— definitely not in a managerial sense when managing our own thoughts/ mind-explorations is a task.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> If your research is ever published then I might be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* In terms of multiple stages of thoughts running at once vs singular - I wasn’t referring to multi- tasking or handling a situation but more along the line of whether you jump from one thoughts to the other or do you experience having more thoughts running at the same times. Not so much upon multitasking- bc I can’t really control these stages of thoughts running in my mind - it’s subconscious after all.

I don’t believe I asked anyone to pick verbal over visual or vice versa - but rather describe what you envision or see/hear in your mind most of the time or remember. 
For example: I feel like I’m more verbal /audio bc although I do have speck of visual ( movie like scenes ) playing in my mind, when recalling memory I tend to recall conversations however I do notice the further back I’m trying to think ( childhood memories) the more it plays out visually . Oh and I have an inner voice that doesn’t shut up  

* I apologize that you misunderstood the purpose of my thread and the questions within it , either that or you’re pissed off at the questions I created - if that’s the case then I deeply apologized for asking bc I was truly curious about your answers and I enjoy interacting with you around the forum . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@secondpassing I’m glad you answered about getting a “sense of someone”. Getting a sense of someone is a lot like experiencing a particular flavor... except that it is not a 5-senses thing. Definitely more heart and mind-related. I think it has been wonderful to find that I’m not alone experiencing that.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> @ai.tran.75
> 
> *What senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ? Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*
> Would it be cheap to suggest that I use all of them? It goes in hand in what I've described earlier.
> ...



Thanks for replying 

* so if I were to ask you to recall what something taste or smell like- how would you describe it in sense of what you could feel ? I know for me the scent of smell tends to triggered past memories but it last for less than a second 

How would you recall a memory you had with sipping hot tea /cocoa on a cold day - is it memory describing or can you vaguely feel certain senses ? 



* I can relate to my mind having conversation with itself planning out the day plan or for my case (I run a play-base school/family childpractice ) so it’s nonstop planning for the week /month and year ahead . 


Onto another topic - the voice in your mind is it always your voice ? Or is it more abstract ? How well are you with recalling other people’s voice in your mind ? 

I guess when other people talk to you , when they describe something or when you recall what they said - do visual images of movies play out or do you remember it word by word ( or something else entirely ) when piecing the picture together ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

secondpassing said:


> Really? Hm, I thought for other multiple-language speakers there would be certain thoughts that can't be translated well so your brain would just leave it in that language.
> 
> Mostly the feelings it gave me, and mostly because it produced strong feelings within me. Most of my memories are only remembered if they are tied to a strong feeling, and that feeling likely would have thought me something or reinforced a value of mine.



Lol ... I said most of my thoughts are in English not all of it  course there are many words and phrases in Vietnamese that doesn’t exist in the English language. My inner voice tends to be speaking and elaborating in English - for example I may speak Vietnamese to my mom or children but the thought inside my mind would still predominantly be in English . Cantonese I didn’t pick up on until I married my husband ( we are both trying to speak our native language to our kids - somehow he’s able to pick up Vietnamese much quicker than I can pick up Cantonese - mandarin is extremely foreign to me haha ) 


I think it’s a norm to have emotional memory more so if you’re an Fi user . Hmm out of curiosity when recalling past memories ( let’s say a time when you crushed on someone ) are your thoughts more verbal or visual ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Llyralen said:


> @Scoobyscoob. Actually multiple tracks of thought doesn’t make us Ne more efficient.
> 
> Ne tracks of thought are not like having several NTJ minds working at once, it’s like trying to herd cats. But those cats come up with new inventions or thoughts nobody has had before. I feel like I can “give” something to my background trains of thought to work on, and sometimes they do.
> 
> ...


Okay Spotify.  Also, that's how my brain works in certain circumstances such as being technical/logical/etc, but otherwise I don't think my thought process is efficient much when doing something say, creative or expressive. Also, I really don't care to explain how my thought process works through analogy or visualization, as much of how I think relies on my Ni to come to sudden realizations that fundamentally changes much of what I think about something or someone. I mean, I could just lie to you but that wouldn't be useful at all then, would it.



ai.tran.75 said:


> * In terms of multiple stages of thoughts running at once vs singular - I wasn’t referring to multi- tasking or handling a situation but more along the line of whether you jump from one thoughts to the other or do you experience having more thoughts running at the same times. Not so much upon multitasking- bc I can’t really control these stages of thoughts running in my mind - it’s subconscious after all.
> 
> I don’t believe I asked anyone to pick verbal over visual or vice versa - but rather describe what you envision or see/hear in your mind most of the time or remember.
> For example: I feel like I’m more verbal /audio bc although I do have speck of visual ( movie like scenes ) playing in my mind, when recalling memory I tend to recall conversations however I do notice the further back I’m trying to think ( childhood memories) the more it plays out visually . Oh and I have an inner voice that doesn’t shut up
> ...


No, I wasn't pissed off or misunderstood you. lol I simply didn't want to answer your questions to begin with. I really don't like it when someone randomly asks me probing questions without first establishing who you are and why you feel like you're qualified to even ask me such questions. Then your response pretty much confirmed my suspicions that you're handling your research in a biased and possibly inept way so I felt justified with my lack of enthusiasm. 

If you asked me in person and at a later time, I'll be more willing to answer any questions you may have. Just not in this manner and not now. Deal?


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

*So if I were to ask you to recall what something tastes or smells like- how would you describe it, in the sense of what you could feel? *
Honestly, that's a difficult question.
I don't really think too much about tastes or smells. It's more-so the context of what the tastes or smells bring.
I guess the best way to describe the taste of "coffee" for example, is not so much the taste itself, but the warmth and comfort it brings. That's why I often drink mine black, since I'm not too concerned about the taste.
In fact, I have trouble remembering the actual taste until I have it again. I usually drink it to experience that comfort again.
It's the same with most other tastes and smells, if that makes sense.

*How would you recall a memory you had with sipping hot tea /cocoa on a cold day - is it memory describing or can you vaguely feel certain senses?*
I guess the answer would be similar to the one I gave for the last question.
It would be mostly made up of sensations, as opposed to memory. Not so much on the specific taste or situation, but more-so on how it makes me feel when I indulge.

*Onto another topic - the voice in your mind is it always your voice? Or is it more abstract? How well are you with recalling other people’s voice in your mind?*
It is almost always my voice. In fact, I almost struggle using other people's voices instead of mine.
If I'm imagining someone talking to me, the conversation will always be with my own voice.

*I guess when other people talk to you , when they describe something or when you recall what they said - do visual images of movies play out or do you remember it word by word ( or something else entirely ) when piecing the picture together?*
I don't imagine movies or anything like that, but I would do my best to remember how the memory played out.
I know my memory isn't the best, so I often piece it together by remembering how I felt in that specific scenario, and then I fill the rest together myself.


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you so much @ai.tran.75 for mentioning me in this interesting thread!

*How vivid are your imagination?*
I believe that my imagination is quite vivid. My mind would be actively imagining various things throughout the entire day. I’d constantly be thinking to myself, and the next thing I notice is that I’m already exploring different scenarios.
The different concepts, media and people I’m exposed to help inspire my imagination, they shape the world my mind creates.
Sometimes I’d vividly relive old incidents that happened to me before, specifically my special memories.

*what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?*
I _see_ a lot of different images, movements, sceneries, etc. I’d also be able to _hear_ sounds, music, and even other people’s tone changes (If I’m imagining a scenario where a person is upset). 

*Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*
Mostly visual and auditory.

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus.*
Multiple!! As I mentioned above, my mind is quite active. I’d be imagining something whether I’m walking, driving, eating, getting ready, or just chilling. I’d be dwelling on one scenario, and few minutes later I’d jump to a different one. It’s like my mind constantly keeps switching tracks.

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all*
In a conversation, I’d give the speaker my full attention. My mind would visualize every single detail they’re saying. The entire story would play in my mind as if it was a movie. Helps me feel more empathic towards them.

*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind*
I use both, English and Arabic. Well, depends on what I’m thinking.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

*How vivid are your imagination?*
I have a vivid and often detailed imagination. I generally apply it to a story I'm writing, but also to considering my future, and picturing various scenarios. Often, I spend my evenings, thinking about a particular topic, sorting out my memories, and different things I've learned, sorting out what's relevant, and formulating how I view things, and what I consider to be true and why. Generally I do this, by imagining myself having a conversation with someone about the topic, trying to anticipate what they might say in return, by thinking of what I might post on the forum on a topic, or sorting out scenes in fiction concerning these topics.

*what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?*
It depends on what I'm thinking about. Sometimes a thought doesn't concern any of the five main senses, and those thoughts are hard to explain. It's like abstract concepts like math, or anything mainly logical. I have general sense in my gut that something is correct or incorrect, but it starts out as a feeling, and I have to sort them out in my mind, and in that sense, it's typically somewhat visual.
It's really hard to explain how I think, because when I'm thinking on a topic, it's mostly informational, and I don't strongly consider whether I'm visualizing the information or hearing it in an inner monologue. It's like when I take in verbal information, and I can remember the words, but not remember where I encountered the words, it's difficult for me to differentiate whether I've heard those words spoken in a film or tv program or if I read them. I hope this doesn't sound insane.
But depending on what I'm imagining, it can encompass any of the senses. Generally, in considering my imaginary world, it's mostly visual. I generally also hear music in my mind; I almost constantly have at least one song in my head. My auditory imagination in coming up with nuanced sounds and original melodies, isn't quite as vivid as my visual imagination. However, when imagining stories, they seem like little films in my mind, as I try to imagine the tone of voice a character uses when saying a particular thing.
I can imagine smells, sometimes, like how crayons on coloring books smell, the smell of lavendar, or cinnamon rolls; I can often imagine textures, as well, but only when presented with evocative imagery concerning touch, like the feel of leather, or velour.
Also when it comes to feeling, I can synthesize some sensations by thinking on how they make me feel, like having a goosebumpy feeling or what is often called ASMR.

*Is it more visual /verbal/audio ? *
I believe the dominant sense is visual, overall, but it also depends on which sense is the most relevant to an imaginaning.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

I think by pushing my breasts together


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

*How vivid are your imagination?* extremely vivid. Even for spelling words, i visualize them
*what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ? *visual mostly
*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus *idk.. I believe singular focused. I usually lose track of one thought, if i start a new one, but it's more "hyperfocus", and i can't think of nothing, i suppose, like i think about the concept of "nothing"
*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all *yes, certainly. Everything is a thought before I speak, regardless if i choose to say it loud or not (depending on the simulation I run of what could happen if i say it or not, and how i express it (verbally, non-verbally) and this happen in a fraction of milliseconds / seconds.
*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind *both english and dutch. My native language is dutch, but I prefer to process in english... LOL. Currently, i use no translation, i directly read, write and think in english. I think nowadays I use more english during a thought process, like 50/50, sometimes it's a mix, and english is intertwined in dutch RL interactions, like for example i don't know the dutch word for intertwined not. Same for interfering or even "remember". I forgot them. Which is weird, as i never set a foot in native english-speaking territory, but the internet & entertainment is majorly english-speaking dominated.
*Can you remember someone voice ? *Strongly, yes (like Trump as an example)
*Or are they all your own voices ? *LOL. I can't recognize my own voice probably
*Do you get deja vu (feeling like something has happened before)? *a lot

i wondered more about intertwined. I never used that word before, and I still knew it fit there. I had to look it up if it was a real word and what it meant, but seems it was what I unconsciously thought it was...

And idk if i use Ni or Ne but it's hyperfast, like it probably could outspeed the speed of light to end with a metaphor.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i have few memories, but they are strongly associated with music, and if i hear a certain song, something associated with it, will be recalled.

Dreams are highly abstract, like they do not take place in this universe because it disobeys laws of physics and the laws of the known. They use mostly neverseen concepts, i could never possibly come up with. I've used some drugs, but nothing comes close to the experience of dreaming, and even those dreams are deja vus. In fact, most deja vus are from dreams.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

*How vivid are your imagination?*
Quite realistic.

*what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*
I think I use all of them, visual may be predominant, but I don't have difficulty imagining tastes smells sounds touch

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus*
hmm... I guess it depends, sometimes I'm pretty focused, but often my thoughts will bounce around

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all*
usually I'm intending to pay attention, but my thoughts often bounce off from something someone mentioned or drift off to something else going on in my life like planning for something later or a story idea I recently got or wondering how someone else is doing - it can be anything really. 

*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind*
I don't speak more than one language, however my internal voice tends towards a british accent, whereas speaking I guess I have a california accent?


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

*How vivid are your imagination?*
I don't really consider myself an overly imaginative person, but it varies, I go through phases where it it suppressed cause I'm too anxious about the things I should be accomplishing to secure my future. My imagination is clearly not primarily visual, it's mostly verbal. I dream very rarely and when I do, it's revolving around ethical stuff, like I frequently have this dream where my asperger sister offends someone's feelings and I yell at her or call her a bitch. I dream after I've read a very good imaginative book, otherwise no or I don't remember.
When I daydream, which is very very frequent, it's the same, an unending stream of dialogue where I explain something to someone, I was surrounded with Ni users this last year so I'm frustrated when it comes to thinking aloud and explaining things aloud, cause they brainstorm in silence. I also imagine the reaction of the other person. Sometimes I imagine big dramatic fights and doorslams enacted by myself which I never get to accomplish. It's still a bit visual, cause I have an idea of the setting, most of the time, it's a house of a bar excavated from my memories, my interlocutors and I are sitting or standing up, I know where the doors are, there are the silhouettes of other persons, etc. But apart from a few textures here and there, it's pretty dim. 
I'm sort of hardened against romanticism but I also indulge into romantic daydreaming, it frequently revolves around me accomplishing me a great unexpected heroic feat or suffering a martyrdom in silence, which catches my romantic interest's attention and makes him esteem me, hehe.
I was having those romantic fantasies a lot as a child/young teen and they were really unrealistic. At 12, it's like my down-to-earth nature just popped out of nowhere, and I could no longer imagine unrealistic fantasies for myself. I guess I was an enneagram 4 from early on and the 5 wing appeared then or something.

*what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*
More verbal/audio, the visual component becomes more activated when I'm writing, then I see a lot if images. But if I'm not actively engaged in the process of creating, the visuals are pretty dim. When I'm creating, I visualize easily the characters, color of their hair, their gait, silhouette and "energy", also the temperature, the lighting, the color of the sky. The visualizations are a lot about how much light/darkness, which shade of colors (I'm a grey-pastel-dusk palette person) and the passions and emotions on the characters' faces. 
I have a bit of synesthesia, I hear sound in color, people's voices are palettes too. 

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus ? *
I'd say rather singular, sometimes my inner world narrows down to a single problem that I play over obsessively in my mind. But it really depends when I've had an interesting conversation with someone, I become very restless because of all the ideas I now want to toy with and that I want to talk about aloud and there's 2-3 train of thoughts at the same time then. So it drastically depends on the number of stimuli and thoughts I've been exposed to in a day. I think compared to an ENFP, my "Ne" needs a little push from the outside. If I'm too isolated, it's just self-awareness, not really a generator of ideas.
My thoughts and feelings are also constantly intertwined, it's a constant come and go, an emotion triggers a thought which triggers an emotion back, etc.
My mind is always singing some random song silently but it shifts carelessly from one song to the other, very AHDH like.

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all*
If the conversation is deep and the person really accepts to expose their inner world to me or confide me their troubles, I can become so attentive I lose track of time. In which case my thoughts are along the line of :

thinking of a good advice I could give them.
thinking : is it my time to speak, if I give an advice now, it is too soon, too intrusive, etc. Wouldn't it be better if I waited for the person to find this alone, which will happen if she keeps on talking, etc. I have a lot of self-awareness thoughts monitoring how engaged I am, how much feedback I give, how much emotional pressure I apply on the other person.
Sometimes, people talk about think that make me think about my own experience, evoke a memory, another person who had said something similar, etc, some concept I had learned about, some random fact I had learned about. I let those thing play out cause I feel they enrich my listening of the other person and will allow me to give better advices and more interesting perspectives to them.
I have a lot of anxious thoughts about running late for life and destiny in general, or thoughts about what I "should" have done and didn't do.
When people do small talk, I zone out thinking about the fact that I don't like small talk, which lead to a line of thinking that I could at least try to fake it a bit, so I try to come back to the conversation, etc.
With some persons, I can have a lot of thoughts along the line of "I don't deserve their company" or comparing myself, which really disturb the interaction and I'm bad at warding them off. Enneagram 4 problem, hey.
Sometimes with a help of a bit of alcohol, I just relax and I stop thinking, instead I go with the mood of others, just mirror other's people feelings, laugh when they laugh, etc.
On the whole, I have a lot of evaluative thoughts revolving around gauging my relationships. How good is my relation with this person ? Is there signs that it could deteriorate ? Get better ? Also how good I am / Am I the person I should be ? This is very clear when I observe it how much of a feeler-judger first I am, lol. I make 100 judgments a minute in my own head.

*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind*
since internet is written in english, I've begun to think in english a lot. All the more so since I spend so much time in PerC. It's also a trick my mind plays to allow me to indulge into fruitless or self-indulgent thoughts, because if I entertained them in my native langage, I'd probably judge myself.


----------



## Keigo (Dec 9, 2020)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?
> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus
> ...


I think my imagination is pretty vivid, but it is probably more verbal or audio-oriented. I'm not a very visual person; most of my interests, like foreign languages or musical instruments, are verbal/audio-oriented. I think my thought processes reflect my interests (or vice versa). 

I think sound is the only sense I really use when thinking about something (other than hazy visuals). I always think very laterally, so multiple thoughts play out in my mind; this makes me good at seeing things from multiple angles, but I also tend to overthink.

When conversing with people, I have a bad habit of thinking what I'm going to say; I call this a bad habit, because I should be listening to them first and foremost.

As for languages; that is an interesting question. Running through my mind is a mixture of English and Japanese, some Korean, and some Chinese (I did say I like foreign languages).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*How vivid are your imagination?*

Very. I've been a lucid dreamer since I was a child, so I can play with imagery quite well. 

*What senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*

Visual and audio mostly. Smell invokes memory at times. 

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus *

Depends on what I'm thinking about. 

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all*

I don't know I've never analyzed it in the moment. 

*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind*

It's a mix of English and visuals. 

My mind is like the World Wide Web. It stores things in links, pics, and stimuli. I can recall stuff by multiple angles.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

@Joe Black when you have the time  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

*How vivid is your imagination?*
Too vivid. Very visual. (Designer thing?)
I underestimate other's ability to do so, and think, this would be a lot easier if...

*What senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*
Visual/And-Physical-being-touch? Kinesthetic? Feelings? I think I remember non typical sensory feelings a lot. Like "Butterflies in the stomach", "goosebumps", "hot headedness", "tightness in chest"

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus*
Depends on what I'm thinking about.
The multiple thoughts phenomenon is interesting. Because I know working memory is very limited, and multitasking is via automation (practicing so much you don’t need to think about it kind of thing.
But I know that our knowledge is formed as schema’s or schematic structures - but yes, when engaging in something really interesting, lots of thoughts and knowledge activates and I make a lot of connections etc... Like just now sort of 😂😋
- Focusing on one thing can prove a challenge sometimes.
I feel like my Ne has been exercised a lot for an INFJ. Hence my creative occupation.

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all*

It’a almost a joke now how INFJs can pay attention more to a person's body language and communication rather than the message itself. (guilty) - Particularly if its very sensing info. Or something I haven't gotten up to speed.
But if I'm engaged, and know a lot about what's being said, then I'll have a 100 things to say, formulating arguments, ideas, recalling what I know to add to the convo. I get almost too excited and dan't shut up.
BUT if I'm less familiar, feeling less comfortable, and convo is very S and awkward. I can be very quiet and introverted. And then I keep thinking "What can I say? How's this person feeling? Awkward! I don't want to seem unfriendly, but I have no idea what to say next! I want to leave this convo, but don't want them feeling stranded or abandoned... but people do that to me all the time... I'm over thinking this... my thoughts are more interesting than this conversation."
And if someone has royally pissed me off, it's just rage without words, whilst keeping a trying to keep a calm composure.
Kind of hate how I care about how others are feeling too much sometimes.
In disagreements, or conflict, I would also think about how or why the other person is thinking and argue on their behalf to myself. I try to not be unfair to them (to my detriment a lot of the time)

*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind*
Just English with a side of sarcasm & humour.


----------



## QwertyCTRL (Dec 31, 2020)

How vivid is your imagination? *Very.*
what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something? *All.*
Is it more visual /verbal/audio? *All of them, but the sight is most pronounced.*
Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you a more singular focus? *I have all the thoughts at once.*
When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all? *Depends on the person.*
If you speak more than one language- which language do you verbalize in your mind? *Both of them-Hebrew and English. I'm used to both. There are certain times in which there are words but no language. It doesn't make sense to me either.*


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

@Llyralen told me I should give this a shot, so here gooooes.

How vivid are your imagination?
_I would say it's pretty vivid. I don't know what you want me to describe here._
what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
_I usually imagine sight, and it plays as a movie. _
Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
_Visual._
Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus
_Hmmm...singular._
When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all?
_This depends on the scenario. I need more context. If you mean in general...I have a natural tendency to take control of a situation and guide people. Even in projects that aren't mine, I tend to guide people to their destination in it. For example, I'm on multiple research teams as a volunteer...and I guide both the Professors and students on it with little to no experience and I'm able to do this confidently. 

If I'm with a close friend (ExTJ) or my sister (ENFP), my Ne actually flourishes and I'm able to let my guard down a bit. We make vulgar, crass jokes of course and share memes.

Around men I'm a bit more on my guard as a gay male. I can never seem to fully let that down as even in 2021 I still get homophobia. I glare back, I don't let people boss me around unless if they actually are my boss/are smarter than me/ have something I can learn from.

Not sure what else to add here.

If we discuss my day-to-day life, I'm always thinking about what I need to get down and how to do it. For instance, I typically exercise, go to the gym, and study. On Friday's I volunteer at a clinic and still get work done there, or if I travel I still get work done. I'm very ambitious!_

If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind 

_I only speak English. I learned Spanish but forgot it...I wasn't to into it sadly._


----------



## JustinAuricht (Jul 12, 2021)

10/10, I am a very creative person


----------



## swedish_entx (Jul 26, 2021)

JustinAuricht said:


> 10/10, I am a very creative person


PLease tell me more and elaborate!


----------



## AetherBlue (Jan 4, 2020)

How vivid are your imagination?
pretty vivid, but I can't visualize certain colors like purple, orange or turquoise. maybe I can see those colors if Im not focusing on them but as soon as I think about visualizing those colors specifically they fade to another color that is similar (like red or yellow for orange).

what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
all the senses, its just kinda muted but it can seem pretty realistic.

Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
It's more visual but audio and verbal is still pretty vivid for me.

Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus
wait, this is possible? I tend to go on tangents with my thoughts and jump around but its always a single thread of thought. I do this when talking to, I'm quite distractable.

When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all
what I perceive they are feeling, how what they are saying makes me feel, what I want to say next. I can get distracted by my thoughts sometimes and I feel bad if I did quite catch something they said cause I'm thinking about something else they said or got distracted by an unrelated thought.

If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind 
I only speak english so I only think in english.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Visual but things are most often symbolized. While I can recall all the senses, it's not the same as experiencing the senses. It's muffled and often what underlies everything. I may have synesthesia to some extent. What's weird is that I can recall emotions but when they're actually experienced, I feel them more in my body than my mind.

The top layer of consciousness is calm where the main train of thought resonates clearly but there are more layers below that calmness, that add nuance.

My thoughts aren't in any language unless I consciously try to formulate them into words to speak, type or to gather messy thoughts. But when they're in a language, it's primarily English interspersed with other languages when they provide for better conceptual understanding. I'm multilingual.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

ai.tran.75 said:


> How vivid are your imagination?
> what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
> Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
> Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus
> ...


1. How vivid are your imagination?
-I have to see a picture to draw something so my visual imagination isn't so great. But I have a wild fantasy life and I go off into daydreams that are quite vivid in my thoughts.

2. what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
-I use touch, smell, and taste in my imagination. But I think this is related to my dosha as a kapha. Kaphas are dominated by smell, taste and touch. Pittas are dominated by sight and Vatas are dominated by what they hear.

3. Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?
-Neither, its more kinesthetic.

4. Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus
-singular focus and probably because I am an introvert.

5. When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all
-I have many thoughts while conversing with people and it makes it hard to concentrate on what they are saying. I want to slow down the conversation and reply more but I am not quick enough.

6. If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind
-I only speak English so this doesn't apply.


----------



## SelfObserver (10 mo ago)

*How vivid is your imagination?*
I would say pretty vivid, it isn't imagination such as me creating a new world with dragons and elves and fairies etc, more like I imagine certain situations I might be just about to go into. I will rehearse a phone call that I am just about to make multiple times in my head if it is something novel, if I work in a call center however I have already practiced the particular call a million times and no longer need to practice it as I am already super comfortable with it, calling someone to ask them out on a date however, that shit is rehearsed about a million times covering almost all possibilities and then when I actually do it, it almost never works out in any of the ways I imagined.
I think this is one of the reasons why as a kid I was especially bad at talking in front of the classroom. I had already imagined the kids all laughing at me because my work wasn't good enough, what if I stuttered or stumbled my words, could people understand me etc.

However it really helps me with empathizing with people because when they are telling me about a situation they are in I can TOTALLY imagine what it would be like, because I have the million other practiced scenarios and conversations and phone calls that I have already had in my head and analyzed and I can have a potential solution ready to go, or multiple solutions.

Ask me to use my imagination to create a painting, or a picture, or a work of art however and I will just look at you blankly and say that I literally can't think of anything. I am not creative in that manner, I am a creative problem solver though. 

*What senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
Is it more visual /verbal/audio ?*
I can use all my senses. If it is something that has happened to me in the past I can remember the smells, I can remember how it made me feel and how I feel about it now (they are almost always different), I can see the memory too and I can almost "see" around corners using information about the situation I have learned since it happened. (If I remember having a conversation with someone and I have since learned that in another room someone else was also having another conversation I can almost "walk" between the rooms and be in both conversations, this is a mixing of my imagination and memories)

*Do multiple thoughts play out at once or are you more singular focus*
I would say more singular, but sometimes they happen so quick you could mistake them for being multiple at once. Kind of like when you remember something, and then your like oh thats right, this also happened around the same time, and thats right so and so were there too, do you remember when they cooked that thing? what about when we were all watching that movie and they said "blah blah", do you remember when you were sitting on the computer and you were doing xyz... To me they are all linked but people assume that I am all over the place and these ideas are all coming at once. But to me it is like opening a book and seeing the words, they don't all come at once but right after each other.

*When conversing with somebody - what thoughts crosses your mind- do you have any thoughts at all*
This really depends, if it is some generic conversation where I already know what they are talking about, I am already day dreaming while smiling and nodding and paying enough attention that I can then talk back to them when they stop talking.
If it is something or someone that I have an actual interest in then I am thinking about that thing or that person, imagining situations that the thing or the person might be in, or I would like to see them in, if it is an intense theoretical conversation (which I also love) then I am thinking of a situation that I can turn into an analogy that I can use to get my point across.


*If you speak more than one languages- which language do you verbalize in your mind*
Just the one, English with a massive dose of sarcasm and dark humour.


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

I scream, run around in circles, scream _while _running around in circles, and then some.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

deafcrossfitter said:


> @Llyralen told me I should give this a shot, so here gooooes.
> 
> How vivid are your imagination?
> _I would say it's pretty vivid. I don't know what you want me to describe here._
> ...


* What do you mean by vivid ? Does it appeared realistic to you when you think up of something- like what do you see or imagine if I were to ask you to imagine /create a conversation or image in your mind ? How visually accurate is it - does it seem more abstract or do you see a clear image ? 
For example- for me my imagination is quite active and it appears vivid/real to me however it’s still abstract, conversation or other people voice may sound clear to me however when it comes to images it’s more abstract . 

* In terms of senses - when recalling /thinking what are your 5 senses can you feel and how clear is it in your mind compared to reality . 
For example - imagine eating a raspberry or walking barefoot into a pond of water - can you feel any of your senses through thinking or is it just a memory . 

* that’s interesting that you see more visual images in your mind when thinking . For me I guess it’s more audio in the sense that my inner voice doesn’t really shut up and music is often in my mind . How clear are your visual thoughts ? 
Do they play out like a movie/photo album or something else completely different ? 



* this isn’t much about how you’re guiding others - the topic pertains to how you think or what goes on in your mind -for example while conversing with others my main focus is on them 

- however my inner voice does response and play out differently in my mind or random thoughts /light images of what the person is talking about may abstractly appears in my mind 


* I’m sorry that you’re still facing people who are prejudice/homophobic .

Thanks for sharing 

Out of curiosity do you have an inner voice if so can you recall what your voice sounds like . 

Why did @Llyralen refer you to this thread ? Perhaps that would give me a clearer understanding on your answers . 

Thanks for replying  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Joe Black said:


> *How vivid is your imagination?*
> Too vivid. Very visual. (Designer thing?)
> I underestimate other's ability to do so, and think, this would be a lot easier if...
> 
> ...


Hello Joe ! Glad you took the time to answer and my reply is probably a year too late Lol 

What do you mean by vivid is it more realistic or abstract ? How would you describe walking into a field of dandelion- can you smell the grass and hot air - feel the itch ? Or is it vague ( I’m not asking you to recall memory- just what image /sense you can feel 

* that is a lot of connection  what I mean by multiple is does more than one thought play out at the same times? As funny as it sounds it’s pretty common as in I had no idea other people didn’t have more than one thoughts playing at the same time until I started this thread 

* that’s relatable- when I’m excited I can be overly talkative as well haha I’ve always enjoyed conversing and hearing what you have to say though 

Relatable- my inner voice is also always in English unless I’m recalling conversations I’ve had with my grandmother 

When you’re designing something does an image appear in your mind- how real is that image in your mind compared to what you have created 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

lilacleia16 said:


> 1. How vivid are your imagination?
> -I have to see a picture to draw something so my visual imagination isn't so great. But I have a wild fantasy life and I go off into daydreams that are quite vivid in my thoughts.
> 
> 2. what senses can you feel or use when thinking about something ?
> ...



Thanks for responding 

1. That’s relatable- for me the images appear real to me in my mind but I know it’s abstract . How clear is your inner voice/ imagining other people voices and recalling music? Is it all your voice or is it different 

2. On a percentage level how do these senses compare to reality - for example if you were describe sipping hot cocoa - how much of it can actually see - smell - feel and tastes in your mind compared to reality 

3. That’s super interesting how does your inner mind work kinesthetically ? Can you elaborate? 
For me I guess it’s more audio since I tend to have conversations with myself /recall information by remembering text/conversations. I am a visual learner but within my mind is very much audio . 
But kinesthetic is something I’m unsure I can do within my thought process . So that’s really neat that you can, can you provide me some examples ? 

4. I highly doubt having more than one train of thoughts pertains to introversion or extroversion. I believe there are many extroverts who jump from one thought to the next and introverts who have more than one train of thoughts playing at once . This thread has been going around for 4 years hence I’ve read various of different replies - why do you think extrovert would have more than one stage of thoughts running compared to introverts may I ask  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Thanks for responding
> 
> 1. That’s relatable- for me the images appear real to me in my mind but I know it’s abstract . How clear is your inner voice/ imagining other people voices and recalling music? Is it all your voice or is it different
> 
> ...


I write poetry and one poem was from a dream. In the poem I was drowning and I could feel the water and taste its saltiness and sting. It was dark and I couldn't see. But I felt the presence of a boy...my dreamboy. I feel him with my heart because my heart suddenly feels warm when he is close. I felt a heaviness like depression from him and a feeling of giving up. Then he felt me and suddenly the water was moving quickly around me and he was pushing me up and I could feel the speed of the water. I could feel the gentleness of his hands. Suddenly I saw light where there was darkness and then he stopped just below the surface of the water because I was trembling. He waited til my heartbeat calmed and then he pushed me out of the water and held me there while he lay drowning to save me. I felt wings grow on my arms as the sun dried my skin. Then I flew as high and as fast as I could towards the sun. Then I felt sad that I had left him and I went back for him and I dove beneath the water like a fossekallen bird and I carried him on my back until we reached the surface and I flew with water splashing from my wings and he was a fish upon my back flopping about. I guessed he turned into a fish for saving me. So I flew towards the sun again with him on my back until his scales turned to feathers. Once he was fully transformed I let him go and dropped him and he spiraled down quickly but suddenly he began to fly and then we flew side by side. We both flew towards the sun until we entered the sun and the heat burned off our wings and we were finally free of our bodies and heaven was on the other side of the sun. We held hands and walked towards God.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Hello Joe ! Glad you took the time to answer and my reply is probably a year too late Lol
> 
> What do you mean by vivid is it more realistic or abstract ? How would you describe walking into a field of dandelion- can you smell the grass and hot air - feel the itch ? Or is it vague ( I’m not asking you to recall memory- just what image /sense you can feel
> 
> ...



Ai.
Hello Joe ! Glad you took the time to answer and my reply is probably a year too late Lol
Jb. 
I'm sure you actually have life🙂- You know, I was trying to find this thread, but it was lost deep in history somewhere! lol

Ai.
What do you mean by vivid is it more realistic or abstract ? How would you describe walking into a field of dandelion- can you smell the grass and hot air - feel the itch ? Or is it vague ( I’m not asking you to recall memory- just what image /sense you can feel
Jb.
By vivid, I mean visual/realistic. It can be simple like... Imagining a picture or image within another image like imagining a design composition. Or even a video piece. When you mentioned dandelion field, this scene/narrative popped into my head:
--
The gentle peachy sunlight peaks over the horizon behind the coniferous trees. It's mild warm rays are caught by my softly narrowing eye lashes, catching the light in dazzling kaleidoscope, shimmering through the trees in the distance. The sky was lighting up in vibrant hues of strawberry, vanilla and mango, illuminating the field of dandelions. Their soft mane of seeds and flower petals caress my ankles as I walk by, consoling me. The cool subtle breeze runs is fingers across my cheeks, as it ushers a small troupe of dandelion seeds dancing in the air all around me. O beautiful day - does it not know? Has it forgotten that I killed my good friend right here - for a family I barely knew - in a war I didn't agree with?
--
Not quite synesthesia... More just Ne/thought associations. You might've already heard about "Synesthesia"? - where stimulation in one of your senses, involuntarily leads to experiences in another. e.g. hearing a number and sensing the colour red. It's very fascinating!

Ai.
* that is a lot of connection what I mean by multiple is does more than one thought play out at the same times? As funny as it sounds it’s pretty common as in I had no idea other people didn’t have more than one thoughts playing at the same time until I started this thread
Jb.

The idea of multiple simultaneous thought is interesting. I'd be interested to know the maximum number of numbers you can hold in your head in working memory (Working memory as they've tested can only hold 4-7 numbers on average).
Reason why numbers is because they don't typically carry large complex schemas. e.g. You mentioned dandelion field, and I thought of all that very quickly because of all the existing associations. But if I only remember raw numbers without mnemonics, it would be 4-8 numbers. Roughly the length of a telephone number. (Initial reason why telephone numbers are the length that they are) (I know a mnemonic system to remember lots of numbers if I could be bothered)
If I did have multiple simultaneous thoughts, it would be many large schemas lighting up in my head about something. After I'm briefed, I'm already coming up with ideas, the culture behind their product, the execution, the strategy, the bigger purpose, the theory behind it all, all the skills I need in executing, how the client's personality can fit into all this. Lots of thoughts weaving together quickly. I'm no Ne Dom, but for Ne Doms like yourself, you must do this x10! As in... all the time! But I suppose the difference, is that my Ne quickly leads to Ni and planning and judging, and yours just prefer to keep surfing the thought-web!

Ai.
* that’s relatable- when I’m excited I can be overly talkative as well haha I’ve always enjoyed conversing and hearing what you have to say though
Jb.
Nice chatting with you too! I'm curious to know what it's like to actually talk to you (as with many others on this forum).

Ai.
When you’re designing something does an image appear in your mind- how real is that image in your mind compared to what you have created
Jb.
Depends how novel. If I've seen something similar, the stored memories synthesizes it more easily than brand new things I haven't seen before. The more conceptual and novel ideas tend to be "not as good in real life." Other times its pretty accurate.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Joe Black said:


> Ai.
> Hello Joe ! Glad you took the time to answer and my reply is probably a year too late Lol
> Jb.
> I'm sure you actually have life- You know, I was trying to find this thread, but it was lost deep in history somewhere! lol
> ...


* lol that’s a beautiful image you have there , I can visualize it in my mind , thank you - for I find myself vaguely smelling /tasting the scent of grass and have an off itching sensation ( I have chronic hay fever and I’m severely allergic to pollen) . I can recall tastes /sound most realistically out of my 5 senses  my visual seems very real to me however I understand well enough that it’s abstract 

How do you recall voices ? Do you hear your own voice or someone else’s voice ? 



* is that Ni or Ne though ? I can relate to what you said , however I do use Ne to plan perhaps not to judge but my Ne leads to a lot of judging and execution . I guess it is more common for Ne users to have more than one train of thoughts running at once but I don’t think it’s type related- I have had estj and infj answering on this thread that they too have stages of thoughts running in their mind with one one being center focus . For example as I’m typing this my main focus is to answer you however in another part of my mind - soft classical music is lightly playing in the background at the same time . 

Yes I’ve heard of synesthesia- someone from the SP forum with synesthesia answered this thread - we have an infj with chromesthesia answering here on the NF forum as well , and oddly enough a blind person answered the thread a few years back. It’s really intriguing and interesting to see how different mind works and others interpretations of the meaning of vivid imagination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

